# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kupnja autosjedalice

## domy

Dakle trebamo malom kupiti veću sjedalicu pa me zanima sljedeće
Dakle htjela bi kupiti da je ok a da nije preskupa.
Stariji ima maxi cosi xr i ta mi je ok i bila je oko 1000kn i to mi je ok cijena
E sad ne znam jel ima za kupiti jjoš takve i kolko je cjena,iskreno nisam još googlala.
Pa me zanima ako ste gledali negdje jel ima 
kakvih sniženja i možda da mi preporučite nešto

----------


## martinaP

Na www.magicbaby.hr imas Rodi SPS za 800 kn, i Rodi xp2 za 1000 kn. Ja sam prije cca 6 mj. kupila Rodi xp2 u njihovom ducanu tu kod nas.

----------


## domy

jel ima netko neki prijedlog kupovine...

----------


## daddycool

a martina ti je na ignore?

boosteri s naslonom su većina oko 1000 kuna tako da imaš veliki izbor

----------


## domy

ma nije super mi je pomogla, nego reko jel ima još netko
nadam se da se nije i ona uvrijedila

----------


## rahela

ja sam prošli tjedan kupila ovakvu
https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/8...li-redbordeaux

----------


## domy

mene zanima jel ima netko njemačku marku cybex i kak ste zadovoljni
i da zanima me jel isofix ide u svaki auto, odnosno jel se može montirati

----------


## domy

> ja sam prošli tjedan kupila ovakvu
> https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/8...li-redbordeaux


joj sorry tek sad vidim ta si ti kupila cybeksicu i kak ste zadovoljni.

----------


## Maruška

> i da zanima me jel isofix ide u svaki auto, odnosno jel se može montirati


Ne ide. Auto mora ima imati "pripremu za isofix". 

Kupovali smo prije koji mjesec.
Ova je bila u užem izboru (radi rezultata na testovima): https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/1...-x-cobblestone

Na kraju smo se ipak odlučili za MC RodiFix.

----------


## domy

> Ne ide. Auto mora ima imati "pripremu za isofix". 
> 
> Kupovali smo prije koji mjesec.
> Ova je bila u užem izboru (radi rezultata na testovima): https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/1...-x-cobblestone
> 
> Na kraju smo se ipak odlučili za MC RodiFix.


e a kako da ja znam da moj auto ima priprmu za isofix.
ova cyber sa linka je sa isofixom zar ne?

----------


## Anemona

> e a kako da ja znam da moj auto ima priprmu za isofix.
> ova cyber sa linka je sa isofixom zar ne?


Pogurneš ruku između naslona i sjedala i ako ima isofix osjetiš male željezne kukice. Izgleda ti otprilike ovako:  ]

----------


## Maruška

> e a kako da ja znam da moj auto ima priprmu za isofix.?


Pretpostavljam da treba pisati u "uputama" od auta.
Serviser bi svakako trebao znati odnosno moći provjeriti.





> ova cyber sa linka je sa isofixom zar ne?


Ne. Evo "ista" sjedalica s isofixom: https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/8...grey-514117016

----------


## domy

pa kokretno imam peugeota 206 iz 2007

----------


## Anemona

> pa kokretno imam peugeota 206 iz 2007


Pročitaj moj post i isprobaj.

----------


## Maruška

> Pogurneš ruku između naslona i sjedala i ako ima isofix osjetiš male željezne kukice. Izgleda ti otprilike ovako:  ]


Ako ne griješim, to je "gotovi" isofix.
"Priprema" za isofix je metalna "šipka" koja prolazi ispod/između naslona i sjedala cijelom širinom vozila.
(tako je barem bilo kod nas)

----------


## rahela

> joj sorry tek sad vidim ta si ti kupila cybeksicu i kak ste zadovoljni.


tek se par dana vozi u njoj, pa ne znam kako će biti na dulje relacije, ali za sada sam zadovoljna i ja i korisnica  :Smile: 
meni je važno da je ona svjesna da nema previše micanja, ne smije sama otkopčavati sjedalicu (nije ni probala do sada, pa ne znam ni da li uopće može)
isofix nemamo, jer on u ovoj kategoriji sjedalica služi samo tome da ne moraš kopčati praznu sjedalicu da ne služi kao projektil kad dijete ne sjedi u njoj - funkciju sigurnosti odrađuje isključivo pojas koji zadržava dijete i sjedalicu zajedno (a isofix zadržava samo sjedalicu)

koliko ti je mlađi sada star i koliko ima kila?

----------


## domy

ima 4 godine i 17kg

----------


## Anemona

Nisam skužila, mislila sam da pita za isofix, ne za pripremu. :Embarassed: 
Meni osobno nema smisla ugrađivati u stari auto isofix, jer smatram da *ispravno* pojasevima pričvršćena AS, garantira jednaku sigurnost kao i isofix.

----------


## domy

znači onda u pricipu na tim autosjedalicama ništa se ne dobije isofixom

----------


## Maruška

Slažem se.
(isofix pruža malo komoda - roditeljima)

----------


## rahela

> znači onda u pricipu na tim autosjedalicama ništa se ne dobije isofixom


točno tako  :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

> znači onda u pricipu na tim autosjedalicama ništa se ne dobije isofixom


Praznu sjedalicu treba vezati. Ako ima isofix - ne treba.

Mi smo u obzir uzimali još i nagib sjedalice pri spavanju.

----------


## domy

ok a sad šo se tiče cbexa žena mi je rekla da su dobili super ocjene na testovima čak bolje od maxi cosia

----------


## rahela

> ima 4 godine i 17kg


taman

sad odi s njim, nek sjedne u par sjedalica koje su ti u užem izboru, pogledaj kako mu je sjediti u njima (širina, visina...), 
ako možeš, probaj montirati u auto, da vidiš kako sjedalica sjedi u autu, lovi neke akcije i kupi onu koja ti bude najviše odgovarala

----------


## rahela

ovdje možeš pogledati ADACove testove od 2011.-2013.g  http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...aspx?Comp29903

----------


## leonisa

> mene zanima jel ima netko njemačku marku cybex i kak ste zadovoljni
> i da zanima me jel isofix ide u svaki auto, odnosno jel se može montirati


moja ima cybex, kad se skine naslon je buster, nije isofix i skroz sam zadovoljna.
sad ce 3g.

----------


## leonisa

> točno tako


vidis mene su neki uvjeravali da nije isto, da kao isofiks se u slucaju kocenja ponasa kao dio auta, a pojas onda djeluje samo na dijete, tj. masu djeteta u akceleraciji, dok kod onih koje nisu isofix djeluju na masu AS+djeteta.
mislim, zajedno oni imaju manju masu od mene  :Grin:  tako da pojas to podnosi i to mi niej bio neki razlog za soma kuna vise  :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

Mi smo baš nedavno uzeli Maxi cosi Rodi Airprotect u Magic baby. Baš sam gledala po adac-ovim testovima.

----------


## 123beba

Pokušala sam nešto pothvatati ali mislim da sam se skroz pogubila... :/ uskoro će nam naša sjedalica biti mala pa trebam savjet. 
Ima li kakav razlog zašto kupiti sjedalicu od 9-18, a ne odmah od 9-36 kg pa s tom riješiti odjednom duže vrijeme?
Voljela bih da sjedalica može ici i u smjeru i suprotno od smjera vožnje...
Isofix - da ili ne? Obzirom da jr cijena dosta velika zanima me koliko je ustvari stvarno sigurnije dijete s njim. 
Imate kakvu preporuku što bih mogla izabrati?
Hvala!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Sigurno ce ti se javiti netko strucniji, a ja cu ti reci samo par stvari koje sam ja pohvatala u svojoj nedavnoj potrazi.
Sjedalica grupe 1 (9-18 kg) ima opciju nagnutog polozaja za dulja putovanja i spavanje sto sjedalica grupe 123 (9-36 kg) nema.
Sjedalica grupe 1 sigurnija je za djecu koja su tek spremna za prelazak u sjedalicu vise grupe.

Ja sam se odlucila za ovu noviju AS grupe 1 sa jastucicem, konkretno Kiddy phoenixfix pro2, zbog ocjena sigurnosti koju ima.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i kako ste zadovoljni maco? I mi se spremamo kupiti tu sjedalicu ali prvo bi je trebali negdje probati da vidimo jel nam odgovara, moj je već sada prerastao ovu sjedalicu 0+ a sad će 9 mj

----------


## phiphy

Ako dobro gledam, i cybex juno 2-fix je dobio istu ocjenu kao i Kiddy phoenixfix pro2. 
Što se tiče smjera vožnje (da stolica može u oba smjera), mislim da nove stolice od maxi cosija imaju tu opciju.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Phiphy kiddy phoenixfix pro 2 je dobila najbolju ocjenu ikad za autosjedalice iz grupe 1 odnosno* sehr gut* dok su ostale  dobile najvišu ocijenu *gut,*možda si gledala krivu grupu

----------


## phiphy

Hm, mislim da dobro gledam http://cybex-online.com/en/carseats/juno2fix.html

Dobila je sehr gut u nečem  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

Po ADAC stranici ispada da je Juno 2 fix bolji od Kiddyja jer u kategoriji Verarbeitung ima dva plusa, a Kiddy samo jedan. Nisam ništa drugo gledala, samo te plusiće.

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...x+%28Isofix%29

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...2+%28Isofix%29

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja nemogu otvoriti taj adac uspjela sam samo s HAK vidjeti trenutno i ispada da je u lipnju 2013 bio najbolji Kiddy a u listopadu Cybex s tim da nisu uopće uspoređivali ta dva zajedno na njihovim stranicama http://www.hak.hr/vijest/328/rezulta...cjih-sjedalica, http://www.hak.hr/vijest/358/hak-obj...-autosjedalica

----------


## phiphy

ADAC ne uspoređuje, ali daje ocjene za svaku stolicu pa se može usporediti. Jedina razlika između ove dvije stolice je u tom jednom plusu i trenutno je u kategoriji I Juno 2-fix najbolja. U 6 mj. lani, kad je najbolja bila Kiddy, Juno 2-fix nije postojao, to je novi model. No i jedna i druga stolica su, po svemu sudeći, jako dobre.

----------


## Gabi25

Mi smo planirali kupiti tu Juno 2-fix međutim- kad sam malu stavila u nju u dućanu htjela je posiziti koliko je vrištala- mrzi kad je vežemo pojasevima a na jastuk je skroz podivljala. A drugo- našla sam neke crash testove koji pokazuju da dijete kod sudara ispada iz te sjedalice s jastukom jer ničim nije vezano tijelo bebe nego samo jastukom. Ako netko želi mogu staviti link na te crash testove. Na kraju smo kupili Maxi Cosi Tobi jer nam odlično sjeda u auto i malena je zadovoljna u njoj, sjedi doma u njoj jer ju još vozimo u jajetu, još stane pa ćemo tako dok god ide. 
Btw maxi cosi ima sjedalicu koja moze u oba smjera- 2 Way Pearl ali ide samo na isofix bazu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dokada bi se dijete trebalo voziti u obrnutom smjeru vožnje? Šta samo Maxi cosi ima tu opciju obrnutog smjera vožnje?
Gabi25 stavi link baš da vidim

----------


## Gabi25

Ne mogu linkati s moba, hoću kad dođem doma. Mali Mimi dijete je spremno za prelazak u veću as kad ima minimalno 9 kg i samostalno ustaje na noge, neki čak kažu kad samostalno hoda. Budući da je najsigurnije voziti ih obrnuto od smjera vožnje- sto duže to bolje

----------


## phiphy

Zauvijek  :Smile:  . Čitala sam da je obrnuti smjer vožnje sigurniji za dijete.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znam Gabi moj ima već oba uvijeta zadovoljena tj. samostalno se ustaje i ima preko 9 kg i k tome još je i prerastao onu manju sjedalicu glava mu je do vrha sjedalice...uglavnom jel se može bilo koja sjedalica okrenuti o obrnuti smjer vožnje ili ne, gdje to piše?

----------


## phiphy

U specifikacijama svake stolice trebalo bi pisati na koji se način montira. Koliko je mm istražio, samo Maxi Cosi ima tu opciju, kako je Gabi već napisala, s njihovim isofixom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i šta onda napraviti kupiti Maxi cosi ili da vozim u ovom premalom jajetu dijete?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šta ste vi napravili phiphy jeste prešli u skupinu 1?

----------


## phiphy

U premalom jajetu ne voziti, u svakom slučaju kupiti odgovarajuću sjedalicu. E sad, da li M. Cosi ili neku od gore spominjanih, morat ćete sami vidjeti i odlučiti. Ne mogu se sjetiti zašto je nama M.C. otpala kao opcija, vjerojatno jer bi to značilo da moramo kupiti još jednu isofix bazu, a već imamo njihovu za jaje koja nije iskoristiva za tu novu stolicu koja može u oba smjera. 

Mi smo kupiti Juno 2-fix, spremna je, ali još stane u jaje pa dok ide...

----------


## 123beba

Nisam uspjela skuziti... Juno 2-fix ide u oba smjera vožnje? Koja je cijena?

----------


## phiphy

Juno 2-fix ne ide, MC Pearl 2way ide.
Juno 2-fix košta oko 200 jurića, mi smo ga na skontu kupili za 175.

----------


## Gabi25

Evo linkovi na crash testove vezane za autosjedalice sa jastukom i prevrtanja auta. Navodno ADAC radi testiranja samo u slučaju frontalnih i bočnih sudara- meni je apsurdno da se apsolutno najboljom sjedalicom po njihovom izboru proglasi ona iz koje dijete prilikom prevrtanja može ispasti :Shock: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9OiDkoUUm4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDBA2lzyTKk

----------


## maca papucarica

Iskreno, meni video koji pokazuje kolosalni nedostatak AS proglašenih za najsigurnije ikad od strane relevantnih autoriteta, a ima svega 1600 pregleda u gotovo 2, odnosno 300 pregleda u gotovo 1 godini na Youtubeu ne djeluje pretjerano pouzdan  :Undecided: . (Btw. u prvom videu se sjedalica sa jastukom skroz otkači i leti po zadnjoj klupi auta-čime li je ta pričvršćena!? Moja je pričvršćena duplim isofixom.)

Činjenica je da su AS sa sigurnosnim jastukom proglašene za najsigurnije ikad u grupi 1. 

Ovo sam pronašla na službenim stranicama Kiddy-ja o opasnosti prilikom prevrtanja http://www.kiddy.de/blog/uk/2013/03/...hich-is-safer/.

Kiddy phoenixfix pro 2 i Cybex juno 2 fix imaju istu sveukupnu ocjenu i sigurnosnu ocjenu po ADAC-u, a + više ima Juno za kategoriju Izrade, što god im to značilo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

sad me to malo zabrinulo mislim šta ako dijete stvarno može ispasti prilikom prevrtanja auta, ovo je istina što kaže Gabi, Adac radi test samo na frontalne i bočne sudare a šta je s prevratnjem?
Ima li tko link možda na još kakve filmiće koji bi nas razuvjerili ja ne mogu naći?

----------


## daddycool

> Ima li kakav razlog zašto kupiti sjedalicu od 9-18, a ne odmah od 9-36 kg pa s tom riješiti odjednom duže vrijeme?
> Voljela bih da sjedalica može ici i u smjeru i suprotno od smjera vožnje...
> Isofix - da ili ne? Obzirom da jr cijena dosta velika zanima me koliko je ustvari stvarno sigurnije dijete s njim.


kombinirane sjedalice su uvijek kompromisno rješenje i zato rjeđe dobro prolaze na testovima. 
mislim da nema sjedalice od 9 do 36 kg koja može ići u oba smjera vožnje.
ISOFIX ne služi da poveća sigurnost već da pojednostavi montažu.




> Ne mogu linkati s moba, hoću kad dođem doma. Mali Mimi dijete je spremno za prelazak u veću as kad ima minimalno 9 kg i samostalno ustaje na noge, neki čak kažu kad samostalno hoda. Budući da je najsigurnije voziti ih obrnuto od smjera vožnje- sto duže to bolje


Već neko vrijeme je preporuka starost godinu dana i samostalno hodanje. Ovi uvjeti koje si navela su minimum minimuma.
Da, što duže u obrnutom smjeru to bolje. I nove regulative idu u tom smjeru.
Naravno, ako je dijete visinom (ili nekim drugim parametrom) preraslo sjedalicu, potrebno je alternativno rješenje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

znači samo se taj Maxi cosi 2 way pearl može okrenuti u obrnutom smjeru vožnje?

----------


## Morin

I be safe izi combi ide u obrnuti smjer do 18 kg i ima romer jedan model al je malo prostora za noge u ibrnutom smjeru

----------


## Mali Mimi

> I be safe izi combi ide u obrnuti smjer do 18 kg i ima romer jedan model al je malo prostora za noge u ibrnutom smjeru


I nije onda baš neki izbor ovu od Maxi cosija izgleda ni nema za kupiti u HR, vidim da ima samo obična pearl, ova Be safe mi je preskupa (košta preko 3000 kn)a za ovu zadnju ako je mali prostor za noge mogu zaboraviti jer imam dugonju

----------


## dim

I naša beba od 8 mj. je prerasla jaje (i visinom i težinom), pa smo morali nabaviti drugu AS. Mi smo se odlučili za Maxi cosi Milofix 0-18 kg. Inače Maxi cosi ima tri modela sjedalica od 0-18 kg koje se montiraju u oba smjera: Pearl two way (potrebna je iso fix baza), Milofix (ima na sebi isofix i remen kojim se pričvršćuje) i Opal (montira se pomoću pojasa od automobila). 
Mi imamo za starije dijete Pearl sa bazom, ali ne ovu two way verziju i jako smo zadovoljni. Milofix je tek od neki dan u upotrebi pa još nemam nekih dojmova.  E da i mi smo svoju kupili u Slo u BC , jer kod nas je nije bilo (čak ni za naručiti). Što se tiče druga dva modela (two way i Opal, njih sam vidjela na Danima beba, djece i trudnica u WG, ali ne znam kod kojeg izlagača  :Grin:  ).

----------


## Majuška

I Cybex ima sjedalicu za oba smjera
Sirona ili tako nešto se zove i ima dobre ocjene na testovima.

2Way pearl i Romerica još nisu prošle ADAC-ova testiranja

----------


## Majuška

> I nije onda baš neki izbor ovu od Maxi cosija izgleda ni nema za kupiti u HR, vidim da ima samo obična pearl, ova Be safe mi je preskupa (košta preko 3000 kn)a za ovu zadnju ako je mali prostor za noge mogu zaboraviti jer imam dugonju


Nema na webu ali vidjela sam ih u Magic Baby i Baby Centru u CC1. Tu su a cijena je "sitnica"  :Grin:

----------


## Maruška

Mislim da nema sjedalice koja se montira u dva smjera do 18 kg ispod 3.000 kn.

----------


## Majuška

ima  :Smile: 

upravo je na sniženju u Baby centru Cybexica po 2600 KN (inače je 3400).
Mi smo se upravo zaletili bili po nju

----------


## 123beba

> ima 
> 
> upravo je na sniženju u Baby centru Cybexica po 2600 KN (inače je 3400).
> Mi smo se upravo zaletili bili po nju


Ta Sirona? Vidim na youtube da ona ide sa isofix bazom... To je 2600 sve skupa?

----------


## Majuška

Sve, baza i AS su jedno, ne može se odvojiti. Lijepo se da okrenuti za 90 da se dijete lakše stavi unutra. Sad sam ju cijelu isklikala, odlična je.

----------


## lulu-mama

> Mislim da nema sjedalice koja se montira u dva smjera do 18 kg ispod 3.000 kn.


Koja marka as se montira u oba smjera? Link, please?

Mi cemo uskoro morati kupiti novu od 9 kg +
Ali bi da se montira obrnuto od smjera vožnje, no nisam vidjela niti jednu.

----------


## Carmina406

http://www.lorelli.eu/en-bg/br-lorel...o-1007063.html   ovu ja razmatram za sebe. Ako sam dobro zapamtila ima kod nas kupiti. Cijena cca500kn. Ali provjeri. Neznam koliko sam pomogla

----------


## 123beba

A jesi možda gledala kakve ima ocijene na testovima?

----------


## S2000

Da li zelis da se sve do 18 kg vozi u obrnutom smjeru voznje?

Ova gore linkana to ne moze, nego kad dijete napuni odredenu kilazu (9 ili 10kg ne znam tocno za ovu), sjedalica se MORA okrenuti u smjer voznje i koristiti kao kategorija I.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

E to me zanimalo. Znači mora se okrenuti? Pitala sam u dućanu sjedalicu od 9-18 i da može u oba smjera. Prodavačica mi je ponudila ovo i slično. Bilo je preidealno da bi bilo istinito? E sad mene zanima zašto nakon 9-10kg se mora okrenuti,zašto nemože i dalje ostati obrnuto?

Ostajemo u jaju do daljnjeg  :Grin:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja bi kat I da je u obrnutom smjeru. Ima takvih?

----------


## S2000

Ima npr besafe izi combi 0-18kg. Ima ih jos, prepoznat ces ih po cijeni  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Lulu mama i carmina, koliko su vam trenutno sada bebe stare i teske?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mare41

Moje mrsavo dijete je po duzini preraslo jaje, a ovim tempom nece doci do 9 kg bar jos 6 mjeseci, u ovoj as negoduje, da li moramo cekati kilazu za novu as? Seka ce biti po kilazi za novu, obje stoje, da li je hodanje uvjet?

----------


## mare41

Ne stignem citati sve postove, procitala sam post od daddy a, na koja alternativna rjesenja misliš? Dakle da sazmem, cure ce sad godinu dana, jedna je prerasla jaje visinom, a druga tezinom, jos ne hodaju, a putujemo na more za par dana

----------


## S2000

Moraju moci hodati prdrzavajuci se nor za namjestaj ili kauc, vjerujem da to mogu. 

Ova mrsavkica, jesi li joj probala malo vise nastrmiti sjedalicu (0+), da bude sto vise kutu od 90, nego 45 stupnjeva. Na taj nacin malo bolje upadne u sjedalicu pa se dobije koji cm. Prerasla ju je visinom ako ima manje od 2cm od tjemena do ruba autosjedalice. Ne znam koju imas tocno, da li si izvadila umetak ukoliko se on vadi? Mi smo bili u slicnoj situaciji, malac sa 15mj nije imao 9 kg a visinom smo bili na knap, a podosta je dugacak.

Ukoliko je stvarno prerasla visinom jaje, mozes kupiti kombiniranu as. Ne mora biti ona najskuplja koja ide u obrnutom smjeru do 18kg, nego ona koja moze u obrnutom smjeru do 13 kg, a onda se okrece u smjer voznje do 18kg.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Oo prepoznavanje po cijeni...To je ono šta me češka  :Grin: 

10mj-cca8,5-9kg. Možemo mi još u jaje  :Wink:

----------


## S2000

Meni je kriterij kupnje jaja za novu bebusku bio da ima dug naslon, pa sam u ducanu fino mjerila, jer sam ocekivala opet neko mrsavo i duguljasto dijete. Cini mi se da ce moci u jaju do druge godine  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

> Oo prepoznavanje po cijeni...To je ono šta me češka 
> 
> 10mj-cca8,5-9kg. Možemo mi još u jaje



Sto duze to bolje. Prati da ne preraste visinom. To sto su nogice skvrcene nije znak prerastanja visinom.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Može li i nakon god. dana u 0-13kg? Može još po visini,duboka je dosta. Hvala S2000

----------


## S2000

Naravno da moze. Tim bolje sto se duze zadrzi u nizoj kategoriji, jer svaka sljedeca kategorija (prelazak u smjer voznje, pa kasnije i u buster) donosi smanjivanje sigurnosti. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Oodlično. Jaje mi je najdraže. Od kada preporučaš buster. Imam curu 4god-20kg 110cm još je u as. Mislila sam uzeti buster za drugo auto ili da prenašam as?

----------


## S2000

U kojoj je AS? Djeca se vezu u autosjedalici s pojasevima sjedalice samo do 18 kg. Nakon 18 kg moraju u buster s naslonom.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Kad sam napisala sto duze u nizoj kategoriji, zaboravila sam napomenut uz uvjet da ju ne preraste (visinom ili tezinom). 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Znak da je dijete preraslo as grupe I je da ima 18 kg ili ako pojasevi autosjedalice na najvisem utoru izlaze ispod razine ramena. Moj malac ima 15kg i 4 god. Tezinom bi jos mogao u besafe izi comfort 9-18kg, no pojasevi mu izlaze ispod razine ramena i vise se ne smije u njoj voziti.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

9-36kg..znači može samo buster. Baš sam te izrešetala pitanjima. Punooo hvala. Na onoj linkanoj as 0-18 piše Ne okretati u smjeru vožnje prije 9kg. Mislila sam ako ima mogućnost vezanja obrnuto od smjera vožnje da može ostati tako do 18kg. Baš sam se ponadala,al dobro. Koliko para toliko muzike

----------


## S2000

S 20 kg mora samo buster s naslonom. Znaci pogledaj u upute, ako sto trebas skinuti sa sjedalice, i sad ju nastavi koristiti kao kategoriju II/III. Naslon postavi visinski toliko visoko da joj gornji dio pojasa auta prelazi preko sredine kljucne kosti, a donji bedreni dio pojasa da ide preko kostiju zdjelice. Dovoljno je velika da joj lijepo objasnis da bude vezana pravilno tokom cijele voznje.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Pojasevi as su ok..nisu nisko. Proučila sam detaljno na šta moram paziti. Sve odgovara.  :drama:  Ako misliš da je bolje vezati ju pojasevima auta, nije problem  :Smile:  što više ulazimo u razgovor ja sam sve zbunjenija. Ma ok,propisno je vezana. To je najbitnije

----------


## S2000

Nije propisno vezana ako se s 20kg veze pojasevima autosjedalice!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Daj tocan model AS pa cu ti pokazati u uputama...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Prouci malo na www.autosjedalice.info pa ce ti biti jasnije  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

19.5kg  :lool:  ok. Skidam onda. Mislila sam ako odgovara po visini i ako su pojasevi as kao na slici u uputama da je to ok.

----------


## Jurana

> Znak da je dijete preraslo as grupe I je da ima 18 kg ili ako pojasevi autosjedalice na najvisem utoru izlaze ispod razine ramena. Moj malac ima 15kg i 4 god. Tezinom bi jos mogao u besafe izi comfort 9-18kg, no pojasevi mu izlaze ispod razine ramena i vise se ne smije u njoj voziti.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


A koliko je visok, u centimetrima?

Sad nisam sigurna kako mome izlazi ti pojasevi.

----------


## Carmina406

Ahhh kužim. Grupa II. buster s naslonom. Stvarno sam idiot  :Sad:  Bila sam uvjerena da još može koristiti vezanje as u 5 točaka,ako je visina odgovarajuća (znači da ne idu ispod ramena)

----------


## S2000

Nece ti visina u cm nista znaciti jer su sjedalice drugacije, neko dijete ima duze noge i sl. Najbolje ti je provjeriti na licu mjesta za svoju sjedalicu i svoje dijete.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

> Ahhh kužim. Grupa II. buster s naslonom. Stvarno sam idiot  Bila sam uvjerena da još može koristiti vezanje as u 5 točaka,ako je visina odgovarajuća (znači da ne idu ispod ramena)



Gledala si samo uvjet visine, uvjet kilaze si zaboravila  :Smile:  sad znas za ubuduce, a i mi smo tu za sve nedoumice  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Ma jesam šta je najtragičnije. Sjela sam ju u dućanu i vidjela da pojasevi odgovaraju. Nisam znala da nakon 18kg moram obavezno skinuti. Isti je dućan gdje sam vidjela i ovu gore linkanu. Prodavačica je rekla da može i jedno i drugo. Nije mi rekla da može samo do 18kg. I za linkanu as je rekla također u oba smjera,a nije mi naglasila da nakon 9kg ide u smjeru vožnje. Ako sam ju pitala imaju li as od 9-18 da ide obrnuto od smjera vožnje nije mi trebala ni ponuditi onu s linka. Kakva mi korist obrnuti smjer do 9kg kad tražim do 18. Očito je da ni one ne znaju više od mene,nažalost.

----------


## S2000

Ovo o provjeri na licu mjesta je odgovor Jurani, na pitanje o provjeri prerastanja AS grupe 1. (Moja greska nisam ju citirala).

Ma da, prodavacice nazalost malo znaju o tome sto prodaju, imamo i o tome par tema na forumu.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

> Gledala si samo uvjet visine, uvjet kilaze si zaboravila  sad znas za ubuduce, a i mi smo tu za sve nedoumice 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk







Pitala sam ju imaju li as od 18kg-36 sa pojasevima u 5točaka. Znala je šta tražim i ponudila mi ovu. Šta reći. Ma ja sam kriva,znam,ali vjerovala sam da žena zna šta radi. Zašto mi ponuditi onda as kojoj pojaseve nakon 18kg treba skidati. Ona se povela za tim da su pojasevi na pravoj visini,kao i ja. Nitko mi nije kriv  :Sad:

----------


## lulu-mama

> Lulu mama i carmina, koliko su vam trenutno sada bebe stare i teske?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Moj ima sad 5 mjeseci i oko 8 kg. 
Uskoro ce jaje prerasti (mislim da je do 9kg). Spremamo se na more u 8 mjesecu, pa bi trebalo razmisljati o nekoj (boljoj) AS za tako dugi put (1300km).
Za kat I jos nije. NTo bi uzimala ako izdrzi u ovoj do kad prohoda. 
No cini se da cemo morati kupovati 0+ kategoriju.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S2000

> Moj ima sad 5 mjeseci i oko 8 kg. 
> Uskoro ce jaje prerasti (mislim da je do 9kg). Spremamo se na more u 8 mjesecu, pa bi trebalo razmisljati o nekoj (boljoj) AS za tako dugi put (1300km).
> Za kat I jos nije. NTo bi uzimala ako izdrzi u ovoj do kad prohoda. 
> No cini se da cemo morati kupovati 0+ kategoriju.



Lulu mama... prvo provjeri do koliko kg je trenutna as, tj da li je 0 ili 0+ kategorija. Ako mislis da ce beba biti bucko, razmotri opciju da kupis kombiniranu 0+/I koja moze u suprotan smijer do 13kg, a nakon toga u smjeru voznje do 18kg. Druga opcija je uzimanje nove 0+, pa kad ju preraste da opet kupujete sljedecu sjedalicu u smjeru voznje. Opcija je puno, no treba u obzir uzeti budzet koji je kod vecine nas ogranicen.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

Idem do auta vidjeti koja je kategorija.

Nego...jel ima koja sjedalica da je vec sa isofix bazom? Fakat je skupo: 150e za sjedalicu, pa jos toliko za bazu!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## S2000

Uvijek mozes kupiti i polovnu sjedalicu i/ili bazu, no tu treba biti posebno oprezan, pocevsi od datuma proizvodnje do povijesti da li je bila u sudaru i sl.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma, imam sad polovnu. I ne bi vise nikad kupila takvu. Zato i gledam da je sto prije zamjenim.

----------


## S2000

Nije ispravna?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

> Nije ispravna?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Kako da to znam?

----------


## lulu-mama

Ova moja je do 13 kg. Znaci, jos imam fore.
Cini se ispravna po onome sto pise na autosjedalice.info.
Ali ne mogu nigdje naci god proizvodnje.
Ovo sam uslikala, jel tu pise (a ja ne znam procitati)?

----------


## S2000

Ne pise. Probaj naci krugice ili nesto slicno utisnuto kao pecat u plastici (iiza, ispod presvlake...svaki milimetar pregledaj)..

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## lulu-mama

Nema. Sve sam ispregledala. I ispod tkanine i s donje strane. Ima jos jedna markica. Ali cini mi se da ni tu ne pise.

----------


## 123beba

Koliko sjedalica smije biti stara? I zašto?

----------


## lulu-mama

Oko 5-6 godina. Dolazi do zamora materijala.

----------


## daddycool

> Koliko sjedalica smije biti stara? I zašto?


imaš stickanu temu pri vrhu podforuma

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam i dalje u totalnoj nedoumici :/
Može savjet oko ovih:
Romer king II
Bebe confort Axiss (ta mi se svidjela jer može okret bočno za lakše stavljanje bebe)
Maxi cosi Tobi
Sve 3 su do 2000 kn a skuplje mi nije opcija...

----------


## S2000

Super da si dosla barem do trileme. Pokusaj da ih sve 3 probas u autu prije kupnje i sigurno ce ti neka postati favorit.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

A kako da ih isprobam u autu? Pa jel netko dođe u trgovinu i pita jel može iznijeti 3 as da ih proba?

----------


## Maruška

Parkiraš ispred dućana pa isprobavaš jednu po jednu.  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ok... Nije mi palo na pamet da se to radi  :Smile: 
Di provjerim njihov rezultat na testovima? Posebno me zanima za ovu axiss

----------


## S2000

Adac

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

Ima negdje nešto i što nije na njemačkom?

----------


## 123beba

eto, naša nova sjedalica čeka da sutra operem navlaku i da se počne primjenjivati u vožnji  :Smile:  na kraju je odluka pala na Bebe confort axiss pa ćemo vidjeti kako će nas služiti  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam kupila Pebble i nisam odmah uzela 2way fix jer nije bio napravljen test
Sad imaju test na 2way pearl i mislim da cu sad uzeti 2way fix, a kasnije onda 2way pearl.

Imaju od Romera isto onu od 0kg ali jedna je prosla test druga nije i ne sviđaju mi se te od 0kg jer ih ne možeš koristiti kao nosiljku.

U pravilu bi dijete trebalo biti okrenuto u suprotnom smjeru vožnje što duže, a barem do 2god.
Ljudi na to odmahuju rukom ali jako je bitno. Na dm-ovo DVDu iz HAKa isto pričaju o tome.

Evo linkovi o testiranju:
http://www.testberichte.de/p/maxi-co...stbericht.html

Jedino je recaro tamno zelena, a pebble i 2way pearl su zelene
http://www.hak.hr/datoteka/1296/test_sjedalica.pdf

Da li ste gledale cijene baze? Na web shopovima ih nema ali vidjela sam ju i u baby centeru u Zg i u magic babyu samo sto nije tada bio jos nspravljen test pa nisam niti pitala niti kupila.
Termin mi je pocetkom 9og pa jos stignem  :Wink:

----------


## antea0

Kad sam išla kupovati AS prvo sam proučila adacove i ine testove. Ja sam znala da ću roditi veliku bebu (sad ima 5,5 mj 70 cm i 8 kg) i da joj jaje neće biti dovoljno, pa sam zbog sigurnosti i da se što dulje ipak vozi u obrnutom smjeru odlučila se za kombiniranu 0+/1. Kad sam se odlučila  za nekoliko (na adacu piše i cijena) prošla sam web stranice ili fizički dućane u potrazi za sjedalicom. Na kraju je ispalo da u hr tu sjedalicu nisam mogla više kupiti, pa sam ju kupila preko amazona. Najbolje je to što sam na stranicama amazona našla mišljenja ljudi koji su kupili tu sjedalicu i zašto su ju kupili.

----------


## Aerin

Da ja sam isto htjela tu od 0+ do 18kg ali bila sam nekako nesigurna u stavljanje tek rođene bebe u nju i fantazirala sam da mi treba ko nosiljka bla bla.
Kupila sam pebble i čekala test za 2way pearl kad je dobila dobru ocjenu kupila sam bazu  :Wink:

----------


## Apsu

Trebam pomoć. Kupili bi novu as dok ne potrošimo novce koje smo skupili za nju  :Laughing: 
E sad.. Ušla sam danas u dućan.. pogledala u autosjedalice.. i izašla van  :Rolling Eyes: 

Imam nekoliko pitanja, pa da ih skupim sve na jednom mjestu a ne da tražim po temama:
1. Što je baza? Kupim autosjedalicu.. i nekakvu bazu?
2. Autosjedalica od 9- 18 ili od 9-36? S obzirom da je vijek as 6 godina, koliko dugo se otprilike koristi ova do 18 kg , a koliko do 36?
3. Može li se as od 9-18 okrenuti od smijera vožnje ili ona ide u smjeru vožnje, i kada se takva smije počet koristit?
4. Sa kojom as ste vi zadovoljni i koju bi mi preporučili?
5. Kad uđem u dućan po as, gdje gledam datum proizvodnje? To je ono nešto sa krugom i strelicama, ne shvaćam točno kako se gleda?
6.. bit će sigurno i 6  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

1. Baza : tu je prikazana PegPerego baza ( ista je i za kategoriju 0 i I ) http://www.svijet-beba.hr/peg_perego...40-29--429.htm
Možeš kupiti AS sa bazom, a možeš i bez.

2.Ova do 18 kg obično traje do 4. godine života. Vidi kako ima lijepih od 9-36 no, meni se čini bolje kupiti od 9-18, pa poslije drugu http://www.kiddies24.de/shop/en/Cars...014_20272.html

3. Može, ali te su obično dosta skuplje. Evo ova npr, može u oba smjera. http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...d/izi-combi-x3

4. Ova npr  :Smile:  http://www.kiddies24.de/shop/en/Cars...4297734ea2865d

5. to pitaj prodavača, nije na istom mjestu kod raznih proizvođača,

----------


## vikki

Pratim. Prešao je 9 kg i ima 1-2 cm do ruba naslona u jaju (ovisno o nagibu), ali još ne hoda ni uz namještaj ni samostalno (tek je počeo sam ustajati). Bila sam uvjerena da ćemo uzeti Maxi Cosi Tobi (nakon što je cybex otpao zbog onog jastuka u kojemu, gotovo sam sigurna, ne bi htio biti), no što vas više čitam sve sam neodlučnija :/

----------


## Apsu

Hvala Beti  :Smile: 

Još,još, prosvijetlite me!

----------


## S2000

> Pratim. Prešao je 9 kg i ima 1-2 cm do ruba naslona u jaju (ovisno o nagibu), ali još ne hoda ni uz namještaj ni samostalno (tek je počeo sam ustajati). Bila sam uvjerena da ćemo uzeti Maxi Cosi Tobi (nakon što je cybex otpao zbog onog jastuka u kojemu, gotovo sam sigurna, ne bi htio biti), no što vas više čitam sve sam neodlučnija :/


Vikki, slobodno nastrmi naslon. Vec je veliki i sto ga okomitije stavis on ce bolje upasti u AS, dobijes jos koji cm od glave do vrha AS.

----------


## vikki

Jesam, to sam skužila iz tvojih prethodnih postova  :Smile:  a i malo manje se buni u duljoj vožnji kad je okomitije postavljen.

----------


## S2000

Apsu, prosurfaj malo po www.autosjedalice.info 
Naci ces za pocetak puno info o razlicitim vrstama sjedalica, kategorijama, na sto paziti prilikom odabira...

Za sva dodatna pitanja, tu smo  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Za šta služi baza? Koja je razlika s njom il bez nje?

----------


## Gabi25

Mi imamo Tobicu, ona je 9-18 kg i prezadovoljni smo, ima onu "kao bazu" zbog čega je povišena i malena super vidi van, odlicno se učvrsti pojasom, ne mice se ni mrvicu, stvarno smo zadovoljni. A i malena se voli voziti u njoj sto je najvažnije.

----------


## vikki

Hvala Gabi! Moram vidjeti i može li se lako premještati iz auta u auto i kako je uopće montirati i staviti dijete u Clia koji nema stražnja vrata :/ (ne mislimo je svaki dan seliti, već po potrebi).

----------


## Apsu

> Apsu, prosurfaj malo po www.autosjedalice.info 
> Naci ces za pocetak puno info o razlicitim vrstama sjedalica, kategorijama, na sto paziti prilikom odabira...
> 
> Za sva dodatna pitanja, tu smo


A sad vidim ovo, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Selimo je mi i iz auta u auto, nikakav problem, montira se u 2 min, jedino sto bi trebala vidjeti da li Clio ima dovoljno dug pojas, možeš traziti u dućanu da netko ode s vama isprobati u auto. Na to nas je upozorila prodavačica.

----------


## vikki

Hvala na ovim info, Gabi  :Smile:  Clio ima dovoljno dug pojas, u drugom autu je pojas bio jedva dovoljan za jaje, vidjet ćemo sad za  ovu AS. Pogledali smo MC Tobi u Magic babyju, kažu da u CC1 možemo isprobati u autu jer su tamo po dvije prodavačice popodne pa jedna može otići s nama do auta.

----------


## 123beba

Mi smo kupili Axiss i baš sam jako zadovoljna, a posebno s tim što mi je jako jednostavno staviti i izvaditi E iz sjedalice... Ona često zaspe dok se vozi pa ju ovako uspijem izvaditi bez da se probudi  :Smile:  
Inače, mi smo isto sjedalicu isprobali prije kupnje. U Avenue mallu radi samo jedna teta pa smo ostavili lovu za sjedalicu (punu cijenu) kao garanciju... Kad smo vidjeli da nam paše u autu nismo ju više ni vraćali u trgovinu, samo smo otišli rješiti račun i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## cowgirl

> Za šta služi baza? Koja je razlika s njom il bez nje?


Baza služi da potrošiš više novaca  :Wink: .

Prednosti baze:
Jednostavna i brza montaža AS
Ako AS koristiš i na kolicima ili kao nosiljku, nemaš problema s ponovnim namještanjem AS u auto, samo klikneš i AS je ispravno montirana.
Malo je lakše staviti dijete u nju, jer ti ne smeta pojas koji inače ide preko AS.

Nedostaci:
Većinom je nagib AS na bazi prevelik za novorođenče (potrebno 45 stupnjeva, a s bazom je to obično bliže 60 stupnjeva, što je OK za stariju bebu).
Cijena
Period korištenja je relativno kratak, posebno ako se ne koristi prvih par mjeseci zbog nagiba.

----------


## Apsu

O hvala, znači ne treba mi baza, nit ću furat na kolicima, nit vadim as često iz auta.

Eto zašto ja volim ovdje pitat. Teta u dućanu bi me uvjerila da mi je baza nevjerojatno potrebna.

----------


## cowgirl

Ja ju ne bih kupila, ali sigurno nekome te prednosti puno znače pa opravdavaju cijenu.

S druge strane kupila sam nakon jajeta AS 0-18 u suprotnom smjeru vožnje i tako se cura do 4 godine vozila (dok ju nije prerasla). Tu sam pristala na previsoku cijenu, ali zbog sigurnosti, ne zbog komocije. 

Svako ima svoje razloge  :Wink:  
Ali ako AS služi isključivo onome za što je namijenjena, a to je vožnja u autu, mislim da ti baza nije potrebna

----------


## mare41

Mi bi trebali izac iz jaja, jedna prerasla debljinom, druga visinom, stanu, al na knap, hodaju, fizijatrica rekla da je njihova preporuka za promjenu starost od godinu i po?

----------


## S2000

> Mi bi trebali izac iz jaja, jedna prerasla debljinom, druga visinom, stanu, al na knap, hodaju, fizijatrica rekla da je njihova preporuka za promjenu starost od godinu i po?


A koliko su stare?
Ako je dijete preraslo as grupe 0+ visinom ili tezinom, tada se ne bi trebale vise voziti u takvim autosjedalicama.

----------


## mare41

14 mjeseci, ma stanu jos, ali na knap

----------


## cowgirl

Nove preporuke za vožnju u suprotnom smjeru su sada do 2 godine. NAravno, to automatski znači da treba i sjedalica od 9-18 s mogućnošću okretanja u suprotan smjer, jer jaje većina djece do tada preraste.
Pokušaj ih držati u jajetu dokle god zadovoljavaju uvjete, jer je to najsigurniji način vožnje.
Ako odlučiš uzeti grupu 1 u suprotnom smjeru, preporučam ti da svakako prije isprobaš u autu. Te AS zauzimaju puno više mjesta i rijetko u kojem autu možeš prednja sjedala dovoljno odmaknuti unazad za udobnu vožnju prosječnog muškarca, ma čak i žene.
Znači da i zanemarimo trošak dvije takve AS, svejedno se može desiti da vozač ima problema s prostorom za vožnju. Ja sam niska, pa su mi, dok je naša AS bila u položaju za spavanje, koljena skoro bila na armaturnoj ploči na suvozačkom mjestu (imamo Toyotu Corollu). MM ne bi tako mogao voziti, ja bih uspjela, ali ne bi mi baš bilo udobno. Ti imaš 2 znači oba mjesta su zauzeta.

Ako uzmeš AS okrenute u smjeru vožnje, ovog problema nema, cijena je bitno niža, ali su naprezanja za vrat puno veća, dođe li do sudara ili naglog kočenja.
A i izbor kvalitetnih AS je puno veći.

Htjela sam samo naglasiti ovo s prostorom koji zauzimaju AS u suprotnom smjeru. Na to ljudi često ne misle, a s 2 je problem još izraženiji.

----------


## mare41

Hvala, nije mi to palo napamet

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam pisala o maxi cosi 2way fix bazi koju sam uzela i sada sam uzela pebble a kasnije cu 2 way pearl i imat cu ju okrenutu do 2 god suprotno od smjera voznje

----------


## 123beba

ja sam isto prvo imala ideju da bih u obrnutnom smjeru od vožnje no zbog mjesta u autu sam odustala :/

----------


## Apsu

Da li autosjedalica koja je recimo izbačena nova na tržište 2013. godine, može biti proizvedena puno prije?

----------


## S2000

Tesko. Kako znas da je bas tada izbacena na nase trziste?

----------


## Apsu

Piše na internetu da je model 2013 godina. Recimo plava je bila 2011, zelena 2012 a crna 2013.

----------


## Vrci

A kako bebe reagiraju do 2 godine tako naopacke? Mislim,mozda je glupo pitanje,al ono... meni se nekako cini da onda vec nemaju bas kud s nogama?

----------


## Aerin

Vrci i meni su to svi govorili ali opet bi htjela imati bebu sto duze okrenutu, makar do 1,5 god

Ne znam da li smijemo stavljati video pa evo..ovaj decko mi izgleda da ima vise od 2god

http://youtu.be/rS2A4N_N8qA

----------


## cowgirl

> A kako bebe reagiraju do 2 godine tako naopacke? Mislim,mozda je glupo pitanje,al ono... meni se nekako cini da onda vec nemaju bas kud s nogama?


Moja cura se ovako vozila do 4.godine kad je prerasla BeSafe. Nije niti bila u prilici da se vozi drugačije, niti smo joj u ovom slučaju omogućili izbor. Njena sigurnost mi je bila važnija.
Doduše, ona se nije nikad bunila u vožnji. Ovo su više AS pa se vidi kroz prozor.

Ako pitaš za AS grupe 0+ rijetko će koje dijete u njoj uspjeti izdržati do 2.godine, osim ako je jako sitno. Ne zbog težine, nego zbog visine. U principu ti treba grupa 1 ili kombinirana 0-1 za takvu vožnju. Kod njih već ima više mjesta za nogice.

----------


## Ginger

Trebam savjet, preporuku
Za drugi auto, u kojem ce se cura voziti minimalno, 3 minute do vrtica i 5 min do neke aktivnosti, trebam booster s naslonom
Ima li tko preporuku za neki koji je prosao dobro na testovima, a da nije preskup?
Ne mora imati isofix
Opcija bez naslona nije prihvatljiva, jer je to za srednju curu koja ne zadovoljava uvjete za to
Najstarija ce se voziti u boosteru bez naslona, ona moze

U glavnom autu imamo sve sa isofixom, s dobrim ocjenama na testovima, al preskupo mi je ponavljati
Ovo je stvarno za jako kratke relacije
A sve sto sam gledala je iznad 700 kn
Oni jeftiniji su jako lose prosli na testovima

----------


## Ginger

Nitko?

----------


## S2000

Hajd reci koliki ti je budzet pa ce biti lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

A ne znam, sto manje to bolje
500 kn ?
Al kad odem na ADAC -ovu stranicu i filtriram tu kategoriju, najjeftinija je 109 eur
To je ta maxi cosi koju sam i ja nasla za  skoro 800 kn
Ne znam ima li jos koji pouzdan test
Necu ono sto ne valja, samo reda radi
A stvarno ce se voziti minimalno, i to uglavnom ako je neplanirano, pa mi se ne daje previse para

----------


## maca papucarica

Điđi, zašto ne kupiš na burzi?

----------


## cowgirl

Nema baš boostera na burzi, a da odgovaraju onome što ona traži.

Iskreno mislim da je ovo za 700-800 kn, nažalost, ta cijena. Baby centar relativno često ima neki od tih na akciji, ali teško da će biti ispod 700 kn.

----------


## Ginger

Evo pojavila se jedna na burzi, al sam zakasnila  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ginger, pa ima i novih bustrera s naslonom za cca 500 kn. Malo sam bacila oko i ima Gracov na babycentar za tu cijenu. 

Glavnu ulogu u zastiti djeteta u ovoj kategoriji ima pojas vozila, a buster s naslonom sluzi da bi bi taj pojas bio pravilno pozicioniran preko djetetova tijela. Ako dijete pravilno zavezes, mislim da ne bi trebala imati brige  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Thnx S2000, tu sam sjedalicu vidjela, ali ona je negativno ocjenjena na ADAC-ovom testu
Dobila je ukupnu ocjenu onaj crveni minus, tj. sve vezano za sigurnost je lose, pa cak i putanja remena
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...CO+Junior+Maxi
Ja vjerujem da je to ipak s razlogom, iako glavni posao odradjuje remen auta
Ako taj remen ne ide dobro i ako je bocna zastita nikakva, onda mi ni as nema smisla  :Undecided: 
Ne preostaje mi puno izbora - rabljena ili ova za 760 kn

----------


## cowgirl

Znam da je puno, ali bar ces ga iskoristiti do kraja. Bez obzira koliko se u tom autu voze, sigurnost je najvaznija. A bas te male relacije i bezvezni sudari pri malim brzinama mogu napraviti ogromnu razliku u ishodu. Kod velikih brzina su tu i drugi faktori u igri.
Moje se dijete sudarilo u tetinom autu na semaforu pri prakticki nikakvoj brzini. Oba su vozila kretala. Njoj nije bilo nista, naravno, propisno vezanoj. MM se iz nepoznatog razloga nije vezao, pa je lijepo glavom sajbu razbio  :Sad: .

----------


## BigBlue

Kupili smo Maxi Cosi Axsiss 2 kom za naše blizance http://www.maxi-cosi.com/products/ca.../features.aspx (kod nas se prodaje pod brendom Bebe Confort) i jako smo zadovoljni. 

Ovo je ocjena ADAC-a: (http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...xi+Cosi+Axiss), ukupna ocjena *ZADOVOLJAVAJUĆA* (stoji napomena da joj je zbog težine za dlaku izmaknula ocjena DOBRA). Težina je ujedno i najveći minus AS (skoro 12 kg) - to nije AS koju ćete redovito seliti iz auta u auto. Idealna je za nekoga tko ima problema s kralježnicom jer nema piganja u autu; lako smjestim klince u auto, a presudno je da mogu jedno dijete držati "među nogama" i vidjeti ga cijelo vrijeme dok vežem drugo.

Ne znam je li ok stavljati linkove dućana, ako nije neka me moderatori brišu. Mi smo naše naručili u Njemačkoj u ovom dućanu: http://www.kiddies24.de/shop/index.php i dobili 2 sjedalice proizvedene u 2014. god za 435 eura + DHL poštarina 25 eura. Stiglo u Zagreb za 4 dana. Odem im danas ostaviti review na stranici i vidim da primaju predbilježbe za modele za 2015. po promotivnoj cijeni od 239,90. A Magic baby mi nudi takvu AS proizvedenu u 2012 (ok, 12 mjesec 2012, ali i to sam saznala nakon maila, nije pisalo u ponudi webshopa) za 340 eura  :Confused: 

Zar ne postoji neka obaveza da navedu godinu proizvodnje? Ili da bar ponude po sniženoj cijeni?

----------


## Ginger

Super BB

Najbitnije je da su ocjene za sigurnost dobre, to prvo treba gledati, a tek ostalo
U ovoj kategoriji koju sam ja sad trazila bas ima dosta as koje su dobile super ocjene za materijal, tezinu, bla bla...ali sigurnost nula bodova  :Undecided: 
I cemu onda as

A sto se tice godine proizvodnje, izgleda da nisu nista obavezni, a cesto niti znaju
Kad smo kupovali za srednju booster s naslonom, zena u ducanu uopce nije znala ni di se gleda godina proizvodnje
I cudila se zasto to pitam
Ispalo je da je as stara skoro 3 godine
Na kraju smo narucili sa amazona, za skoro 500 kn manje (nisam sigurna koliko tocno, ali tu negdje), a sjedalica je bila proizvedena 3 mjeseca ranije i stigla je za 4-5 dana

----------


## cranky

Pozdrav
Imam problem, a malo vremena za proučavanje  :Sad: 
Moja S je sad već 3.5 godina, 101 cm, ali 13 kg  :Rolling Eyes:  
Nema problema, zdava je i to me brine, ali u ovo malo vremena što imam za proučavanje ne kužim koju bi joj stolicu sad kupila, a već mi postaje prevelika za Maxi cosi Pearl, koju sad imamo i super smo zadovoljni btw  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gledam ovo npr https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/9...agic-dots-8207
sviđa mi se iso fix i trenutna cijena, ali nisam pametna.... Kaže:

Grupa 1 (od 9 do 18 kg)Približno od 9 mjeseci do 4 godine starosti djeteta 
Po kilama će nam do škole trajat  :Laughing:  ali po starosti (koliko to veze ima?) mi nema smisla da je kupujem sad.

Šta vi kažete? Imate kakvih prijedloga? Iso fix mi je jedna od bitnih stvari.

Grazias muchos  :Grin:

----------


## S2000

sad imam vremena za napisati samo ovo: nece vam kilima do skole trajati, morate paziti na visinu. grupa I. (9-18kg) se moze prerasti i visinom (kada utori iz kojih izlaze pojasevi 
sjedalice budu ispod razine ramena, a ne postoji mogucnost da ih se stavi u visi utor). 

po kojem kriteriju je sada prerasla postojecu as? visinom?

----------


## cranky

U tome mi i je problem što ona po kilama može i u jaje  :Grin:  a po visini samo što nije u gr 2.
Dala sam si ipak malo truda i skužila da ovo što sad imamo i ovo što sam mislila uzet je u stvari ista stvar. Pričekat ću onda još malo da stvarno preraste postojeću i uzet joj gr 2. Teško da će po kilama bit za grupu 2, ali i iz jajeta sam je izvukla zbog visine, a ne kilaže, pa ću i sada. Stavit ću joj kamenje u đepove pa će bit ok  :Grin: 
Malo se zezam na ozbiljnu temu, sorry.
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## S2000

provjeri visinu remencica as, da li izlaze ispod/u razini/iznad ramena pa se opet javi. nakon toga mozemo vidjeti da li joj je uopce potrebna sljedeca kategorija. 
mozda ces trebati uzeti kombiniranu as grupe 1/2/3 koja ima visoke utore za remencice pa ce moci jos neko vrijeme u njoj, a i iza ce se moci voziti u istoj kada se bude vezala pojasom automobila.

----------


## S2000

inace, imala sam slicnu situaciju, samo je moj na toliko kg imao nesto vise cm.

----------


## cranky

Ova koju imamo joj je još ok, ja sam malo požurila. Još su remeni ok i naslon za glavu je u pravoj poziciji. Nego sam vidjela lijepi popust pa sam se zapalila  :Razz: 
Hvala

----------


## S2000

bit ce jos popusta  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

molim preporuku za 9-18, planiramo ne stedit na tome

----------


## 123beba

Mi već par mjeseci imamo Axiss i oduševljena sam. Jako mi puno znači to što ju mogu okrenuti bočno za stavljanje i vađenje djeteta... Eto, toliko...

----------


## rahela

> molim preporuku za 9-18, planiramo ne stedit na tome


provjeri adacove testove zadnjih par godina (jer ne testiraju sve modele svake godine, engo samo nove modele, a stari se i dalje prodaju/proizvode)
kad sve to proučiš odaberi 2-3 modela koji ti odgovaraju cjenovno i onda ono najvažnije - provjeri kako ti "sjedaju" u autu

----------


## Apsu

Ja još uvijek tražim novu as pa sam sad naletila na cjenovno prihvatljivu MAXI COSI PRIORI SPS, a ne pronalazim adac ocjenu za nju.. Može mi netko pronać umjesto mene, i možda netko ima pa kaže kakva je?

----------


## S2000

Apsu nije ti jos hitno? Mozda da pricekas kad krenu bozicne akcije...

----------


## S2000

Za ovu ti pogledam kad budem na kompu.

----------


## Apsu

Nije mi još hitno, stignem.. A daju inače takve akcije? Super, budem pričekala onda..

----------


## fingertips

Pozz, nema me dugo na forumu, ne stižem  :Smile:  
Evo ovako, ovdje ima previše informacija, a ja to iskreno ništa ne kužim. Znam samo da će pingvinić uskoro prerasti PP-ovo jaje do 13kg, i da nam treba sjedalica, u međuvremenu kupujemo i auto tako da imamo pojaseve iza. Pingvinić ima manje od 13kg, ali visinski premašuje sadašnju sjedalicu. 
Gledam adacove testove, vidim koje su dobre, no nisam sigurna da ćemo kupiti auto koje ima bazu za isofix. Što onda, onda se veže sjedalica pojasevima od auta, a dijete ima svoje pojaseve u sjedalici? Zatim, koliko je pametno kupiti polovnu? Znam da nebi smjela biti u sudaru, nesmije biti starija od 6godina... Namjeravam izdvojiti do 1000kn, zaista ne mogu više od toga.

----------


## Apsu

Kakva je britax romer evolva? Vidim da je baby centar dao akciju na nju, kao ono nešto stisni cijenu, pa se kao isplati.

----------


## S2000

Meni se na pregledima nije bas svidila  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Dilema. Curka je sad blizu 9 kg i čini mi se da joj je neudobno u MC Pebbleu iako se ona ne buni jer se voli voziti, ali ju teškom mukom vadim van (čitaj: guzica zauzela sav slobodan prostor). Po visini još ima lufta. 
Da li ju staviti u sljedeću kategoriju ili ostaviti još koji mjesec? (Šesti mjesec joj je tek pa bi opet morali nešto što se postavlja u suprotnom smjeru a takvih nema previše.)

----------


## rahela

> Dilema. Curka je sad blizu 9 kg i čini mi se da joj je neudobno u MC Pebbleu iako se ona ne buni jer se voli voziti, ali ju teškom mukom vadim van (čitaj: guzica zauzela sav slobodan prostor). Po visini još ima lufta. 
> Da li ju staviti u sljedeću kategoriju ili ostaviti još koji mjesec? (Šesti mjesec joj je tek pa bi opet morali nešto što se postavlja u suprotnom smjeru a takvih nema previše.)


MC Pebble ide do 13 kg tako da još imate dovoljno vremena za drugu sjedalicu
i pogotovo ako se ona ne buni, očito njoj nije neudobno, nego je to tvoj dojam  :Smile: 

da li joj skineš jaknu kada je u sjedalici?

----------


## rahela

> Pozz, nema me dugo na forumu, ne stižem  
> Evo ovako, ovdje ima previše informacija, a ja to iskreno ništa ne kužim. Znam samo da će pingvinić uskoro prerasti PP-ovo jaje do 13kg, i da nam treba sjedalica, u međuvremenu kupujemo i auto tako da imamo pojaseve iza. Pingvinić ima manje od 13kg, ali visinski premašuje sadašnju sjedalicu. 
> Gledam adacove testove, vidim koje su dobre, no nisam sigurna da ćemo kupiti auto koje ima bazu za isofix. Što onda, onda se veže sjedalica pojasevima od auta, a dijete ima svoje pojaseve u sjedalici? Zatim, koliko je pametno kupiti polovnu? Znam da nebi smjela biti u sudaru, nesmije biti starija od 6godina... Namjeravam izdvojiti do 1000kn, zaista ne mogu više od toga.


vidim da pingivnić ima preko godinu i pol, pa samo da pitam, želiš li ga i dalje voziti u smjeru suprotnom smjera vožnje?
hoda li sam?
ako kupuješ sjedalicu kategorije 1 u smjeru vožnje, imaš nešto veći izbor
isofix dosta poskupljuje sjedalicu, a još uvijek ni ne znaš hoćete li imati u autu mogućnost za isofix, pa možda bolje kupiti bez
sjedalica se pričvršćuje pojasom auta (kao i do sada jaje), a dijete pojasevima sjedalice

što se rabljenih sjedalica tiče, pročitaj malo ovdje http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=29&Itemid=48

----------


## fingertips

Ne, želim da se počne voziti normaalno, u smjeru vožnje u grupi 1. Hoda samostalno, čak i trči  :Grin: 
Ok, onda da ne kupujemo rabljenu, šta u trgovinama mogu kupiti za tu lovu?

----------


## Konfuzija

> očito njoj nije neudobno, nego je to tvoj dojam


Bit će da je tako. Hvala na odgovoru svejedno.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Tobii polozili test-cure prezadovoljne

----------


## rahela

> Ne, želim da se počne voziti normaalno, u smjeru vožnje u grupi 1. Hoda samostalno, čak i trči 
> Ok, onda da ne kupujemo rabljenu, šta u trgovinama mogu kupiti za tu lovu?


za oko 1500 kuna se može naći dobar izbor

mi ne možemo preporučiti određenu AS, ali svakako preporučujemo pogledati ADAC testove (i iz ranijih godina, ne samo najnovije - jer se ne testiraju svake godine svi modeli)
dalje, dobro bi bilo povesti i dijete i smjestiti ga u sjedalicu da vidite kako "sjedi" u njoj, da li mu je udobno, koliko je visok naslon, ima li dovoljno "lufta" za rast sjedalice i djeteta 
prije kupovine, svakako tražite prodavače da vam dopuste da montirate sjedalicu u auto 
i naravno, sjedalica mora biti atestirana, mora imati narančastu naljepnicu sa oznako ECE R44/04 (ili neke još uvijek R44/03)

----------


## mare41

U trgovinama imaju sjedalo iz auta, na njega montiraju as i stavi se dijete da proba, jel tako svugdje?

----------


## S2000

Nije tako svugdje. Imaj na umu da nisu ni sva sjedala ista.
A ni pojasevi

----------


## rahela

sjedala su vrlo različita, neka plića, neka dublja, neka nakošenija, sportska imaju udubljenja...
isto tako i pojasevi auta su neki kraći, neki dulji
sjedalicu treba isprobati u autu u kojem će se i voziti

----------


## mare41

Mi smo s takvim probanjem kupili i zadovoljni smo

----------


## S2000

> Mi smo s takvim probanjem kupili i zadovoljni smo


Nadam se da ne zelis reci da je to tvoj ssvjet i ostalima  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Bilo bi dobro znati koji dućani dopuštaju da se as proba u autu  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

> Nadam se da ne zelis reci da je to tvoj ssvjet i ostalima


ja sam shvatila da je isprobala u svom autu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Nismo isprobali u autu nego u trgovinama, posjedali djecu u as kako sam opisala
Sorry ako je ispalo da dijelim savjete

----------


## S2000

Meni je taj sic u ducanu super da vidis kako se veze as (iako vecina prodavaca ne zna ispravno to uciniti), i da vidis kako je djetetu u AS... npr u mom gradu tog sica nema u ni  jednoj  trgovini...  

Moze se dogoditi da kupis as grupe 0+ s bazom, super se namjesta na sicu u ducanu..a u tvom autu nikakako ne mozes postici kut od 45 stupnjeva jer su ti sjedala pod vecim kutem... i tako ni ne mozes vozit novorodence...

----------


## Apsu

Evo mi kupili novu as. Odlučili smo se za maxi cosi tobi. Valjda će biti dobra, dobro sjeda u auto. 

Razočarale su me prodavačice. Pozvala sam prvo jednu da mi kaže koja je razlika između tobi i rubi, na što mi je ona rekla da je razlika velika, i da je tobi puno bolji. Ja pitam, dobro ali koja je razlika i po čemu je bolji, a ona da ne zna ali je bolji  :Rolling Eyes: . Reko super, ispalo mi je ne da mi želi najbolje nego da mi hoće prodati skuplju pa sam morala uzeti svoj mobitel, izać van i pola sata surfat i čitat, kako bi sama došla do zaključka da je tobi stvarno bolji. Barem sam saznala i zašto.

Vratim se u dućan, pozovem drugu prodavačicu da ju pitam još par pitanja, među ostalim i datum proizvodnje. Ova gleda, čita, traži, traži pomoć treće prodavačice... Na kraju sam si sama uzela as, skinula ju dolje, okrenula i pročitala iza sa krugova da je 2014. 
Majko mila  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali imamo as, napokon  :Very Happy:

----------


## vikki

I mi smo uzeli MC Tobi (samo što sam ja dva mjeseca proučavala koju ćemo :D).

----------


## Apsu

Ma i ja sam proučavala preko 2 mjeseca, danas mi je puko film i išla sam sa 5 favorita, pa koju mi uživo bolje objasne da je najbolja. 
Onda kad mi to nisu znali, onda mi je još jednom puko film, popila sam kavu i odlučila sama  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Meni su tu presudila iskustva s foruma (osim što je i cijena imala ulogu) pa kad sam se jednom odlučila za MCT, više nisam ni razmišljala  :Smile: 
A da od prodavača (u velikoj većini slučajeva) neću doznati nijanse koje me zanaimaju, znam iz iskustva (kad kupujem najobičnije tenisice za trčanje).

----------


## Ginger

Joj, kad sam zadnji put kupovala as i pitala za datum proizvodnje, cudile su mi se kaj picek glisti
Isto nisu znale di gledati pa sam ja, s trbuhom do zuba,okretala booster s naslonom...
I bio je star 2 godine  :Nope: 
Pa sam narucila s amazona, proizveden par mjeseci ranije i nesto jeftiniji

A ja prije kupnje prvo proucim ADAC-ove testove
I onda krece biranje

----------


## S2000

> Evo mi kupili novu as. Odlučili smo se za maxi cosi tobi. Valjda će biti dobra, dobro sjeda u auto. 
> 
> Razočarale su me prodavačice. Pozvala sam prvo jednu da mi kaže koja je razlika između tobi i rubi, na što mi je ona rekla da je razlika velika, i da je tobi puno bolji. Ja pitam, dobro ali koja je razlika i po čemu je bolji, a ona da ne zna ali je bolji . Reko super, ispalo mi je ne da mi želi najbolje nego da mi hoće prodati skuplju pa sam morala uzeti svoj mobitel, izać van i pola sata surfat i čitat, kako bi sama došla do zaključka da je tobi stvarno bolji. Barem sam saznala i zašto.
> 
> Vratim se u dućan, pozovem drugu prodavačicu da ju pitam još par pitanja, među ostalim i datum proizvodnje. Ova gleda, čita, traži, traži pomoć treće prodavačice... Na kraju sam si sama uzela as, skinula ju dolje, okrenula i pročitala iza sa krugova da je 2014. 
> Majko mila 
> Ali imamo as, napokon


Njusim buducu savjetnicu za autosjedalice  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

A no,no, zamjerile su mi se u ova 3 mjeseca traženja i razmišljanja koju da uzmem  :Rolling Eyes: 

Al čovječe kak je dobra, ja i mm ju stavili na stol , onak ju diramo i u isto vrijeme prokomentiramo da hocemo i mi takav stolac  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, a koju ste imali? Jel ju prerastao kilama ili centimetrima? Samo je dva mjeseca stariji od Pande! :0

----------


## Apsu

Ma šta kilama, ne znam ni dal je do 8 došao  :Sad: 
Uskoro će ju prerast centimetrima, već mu je neudobna, počeo je vrištati u njoj a voli se vozit .

Samo, sad treba čekati da prođe 9 kg. Ja bi ga što duže u suprotnom smijeru, vidjet cu dokle će izdržat u ovoj..  ali as mi je bila bitna pa smo ju kupili da se riješim toga, a proizvedena je prije par mjeseci pa imam komociju da stoji jos malo  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Je, Apsu, i moja ce secpo kilazi voziti jos pola godine u ovoj 
A koliko je visok?

----------


## željkica

Ja isto imam MC tobi i meni je super malecki se već mj dana vozi u njoj sve vidi a nekad i zaspe Šta je prije rijetko kad je bio s menom naprijed,u početku mi je baš falija Šta nije kraj mene .

----------


## Vrci

I meni je MC Tobi u favoritima za iducu

A kad vidim zeljkicu, ja svog nikad ni u jajetu nisam stavila na suvozacko,nekako se ne usudim. I kad sam sama,vozi se iza. A tako najdulje voznje su nam pola sata

----------


## željkica

Kad sam sama uvijek je bio naprid s menom u položaju obrnutom od smjera vožnje, a sad kad je to prerastao vozi se iza.

----------


## Apsu

Nije ti to bilo bas sigurno za bebu, zeljkice..

----------


## Ginger

To je dozvoljeni polozaj za tu vrstu sjedalice
One koje su okrenute u smjeru voznje mogu samo iza

----------


## Ginger

Ali mora biti iskljucen zracni jastuk ako je sjedalica na suvozacevom sjedalu

----------


## rahela

dozvoljen je, ali nije i preporučljiv način prevoženja djece
suvozačko mjesto je neusporedivo nesigurnije nego stražnje sjedalo

Apsu, koliko je maleni sad?
oko godinu dana, ako se dobro sjećam?
da li ustaje samostalno (ili još bolje, da li hoda)?
koliko fali od ruba sjedalice do glavice?
možeš li doći s njim na pregled sjedalica kad bude u Zagrebu, pa da vidimo jel vrijeme za novu?

nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali jako volim zagovarati što dulje vožnju u smjeru obrnuto smjeru vožnje, a roditelji su često nestrpljivi prebaciti dijete u veću kategoriju, iako realno dijete još nije "doraslo" za to

edit:
možeš ponijeti i novu sjedalicu pa da usporedimo kako sjedi u jednoj i drugoj

----------


## Apsu

Rahela, fali mu jos malo da pređe rub, ali ja cu svakako jos neko vrijeme koristiti jaje, jer nema 9 kg. Ne hoda ali ustaje samostalno.
Ma ostat ce u jajetu dokle god ide, mi smo samo htjeli uzeti as dok jos imamo novaca da se rijesimo toga  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Eto meni su rekli da treba bit naprijed i naravno da vas isključila zračni jastuk!  Ja sam malenoga stavila u novu sjedalicu samo iz razloga jer je ovu jaje prerasta i po kilazi i po dužini!

----------


## S2000

Ja cu se ubaciti da pohvalim romer baby safe plus shr II 0-13Kg. 
Malena ce 14mj, skoro 8 kg, duguljasta je, a od glave do ruba sjedalice ima skoro cijeli dlan...tako da ce sigurno jos stati u nju nekoliko mjeseci, ako ne i pola godine... 

Maxi cosi tobi je ok, al od je me je uvijek odvlacio kratki rok trajanja (npr hoce li izdrzati i za drugo dijete)... 

Sljedeca nas ceka bratova Besafe comfort 9-18kg-bit ce na knap s rokom trajanja.

----------


## domy

Mene zanima di na maxi cosi rodi pise datum proizvodnje. Dolje ispod sjedala na narandastoj etiketi...ili ispod navlake negdje

----------


## Ginger

E da, ja imam romerice kategorije 0+ i I i jako sam zadovoljna, a birala sam ih po ADAC-ovim ocjenama
I bas sam se iznenadila s njihovim rokom trajanja, jer sam bila uvjerena da sve sjedalice imaju rok od 5 godina
Sad je ispalo da i za trece dijete mogu koristiti obje  :Smile: 
Jest da su bile medju najskupljima, al se na kraju pokazalo jeftinijom varijantom  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ček, kaj nije rok svake sjedalice 6 godina?

----------


## Ginger

Jok
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26214-R...jedalice/page5

----------


## rahela

> Rahela, fali mu jos malo da pređe rub, ali ja cu svakako jos neko vrijeme koristiti jaje, jer nema 9 kg. Ne hoda ali ustaje samostalno.
> Ma ostat ce u jajetu dokle god ide, mi smo samo htjeli uzeti as dok jos imamo novaca da se rijesimo toga


od ruba sjedalice do glave smije biti 2cm, ako je manje, onda ju je prerastao i zbilja je dugonja  :Smile: 
u to slučaju, a s obzirom na kilažu bolje bi bilo da ste uzeli neku 0-18kg, koja ide do barem 13kg unatrag
znam da je sada kasno, ali možda negdje naletiš povoljno, makar i na rabljenu

----------


## rahela

> Mene zanima di na maxi cosi rodi pise datum proizvodnje. Dolje ispod sjedala na narandastoj etiketi...ili ispod navlake negdje


ne znam napamet, ja svaki put isprevrtim svaku sjedalicu dok nađem
probaj prvo tražiti na stražnjoj strani, utisnuto u plastici

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, znam da je mrsavko, ali nisam znala da je i pravi dugonja!

I mi imamo roemer i bas je volimo  :Smile:  a mislim da bi je mogla prerasti prije kilama nego centimetrima :D

----------


## leeloo77

Uskoro kupujemo AS 9-18 kg i zanima nas romer king II.. Pregledavali smo king II everyday uživo  a na internetu sam našla  king II LS nešto povoljnije pa bi uzeli nju. Koliko vidim LS je samo svjetlosni dodatak kod vezanja a sjedalice bi trebale biti iste. Kakvo je inače vaše mišljenje o toj AS obzirom da je nisam našla na ADAC testovima zadnjih godina  (vidjela samo AS s isofix-om...)? Možda mi je promakla.... Hvala!

----------


## Ginger

Mislis na ovu?
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...MER+King+Plus

Dobila je super ocjenu, a ne testira se ponovo isti model, bar mislilm

----------


## leeloo77

hmm.. ne baš, ova je malo drugačija ..  http://www.kiddies24.de/shop/en/Cars...15::36666.html

----------


## hatatitla

Pitam za prijateljicu. Djecak ima 2,5god, malo je presao 15 kg, vozi se u Peg perego 9-18kg. No medjutim remencici iz najvisih utora su mu ispod ramena, sto znaci da ju je po visini prerastao. Sto je sad najsigurnija opcija? Toj mami je sigurnost bas najbitnija stavka i radje bi da ne ide vec u booster s naslonom u kojem se veze pojasevima auta... Koje su mogucnosti? Jel samo to opcija, ili je mozda bolje kupit sjedalicu 9-36 pa se vezat pojasevima auta ali je ipak sjedalica....

hvala!

----------


## rahela

najbolja opcija je sjedalica 9-18 koja je višlja, tj. ima više pozicija za visinu remenčića
ali, to je i skuplja opcija, jer će relativno brzo trebati opet nova
tako da ostaje opcija 9-36, ali isto treba svakako isprobati prije kupnje i pogledati visinu remenčića koliko još ima "fore" za pomicanje
ili sjedalica s umetkom, kiddy ili cybex, gdje umetak ide do 18kg, a onda se miče i veže pojasom auta

----------


## hatatitla

HvAla, i ona se dosjetila 9-36 s umetkom kao najbolje opcije jer onda ne ovisi o visini remencica. 

Znaci to bi ipak bilo sigurnije nego booster s naslonom i pojasevima auta?

----------


## S2000

> HvAla, i ona se dosjetila 9-36 s umetkom kao najbolje opcije jer onda ne ovisi o visini remencica. 
> 
> Znaci to bi ipak bilo sigurnije nego booster s naslonom i pojasevima auta?


Da, svakako bi bilo sigurnije da se jos zadrzi u sjedalici prve kategorije.

On npr zadovoljava uvjet vezivanja pojasom auta u busteru s naslonom, no dvoipolgodisnjaku bi se mozda malo teze objasnilo da bude miran u sjedalici u kojem mu pojasevi nisu fiksirani.

----------


## fingertips

Kupili romer evolvu 1-2-3, na akciji sniženu za 40%, dobar ulov, maleni lijepo sjedi u njoj, udobna je poprilično. Danas stiže i novi autić pa ćemo probati kako sjeda u automobil, nadam se da neće biti problema, al spremna sam i da ju vratim ako ne bude odgovarala.

----------


## ZmajLav

Sto je bolje kupiti za 4-godisnjaka preko 18kg kombiniranu 9-36 (npr. Roemerovu Advansafix u kojoj se veze sa pojasevima od sjedalice do 25kg) ili booster 15-36 npr. Roemerov Kidfix.

----------


## fingertips

Evolva u nase auto sjeda fantasticno,pingvinic je zadovoljan,a I mi isto.

----------


## ZmajLav

Hvala fingertips. Evolva mi se svidja. Jedino sto bih sjedalicu s isofixom.

----------


## rahela

evolva ide do 18kg sa svojim remenčićima, tako da je vama Zmajlav bolja ona koju ste vi gledali
jer u vašem slučaju treba ili booster (sjedalica 2/3 kategorije) ili remenčići sjedalice do više od 18kg (a ta Advansafix je takva)

----------


## S2000

ZmajLav, imate li u gepeku kuku za sidriste?

----------


## ZmajLav

Imamo

----------


## ZmajLav

Dvije stvari me brinu kod Advansafixa. Nema ADAC ili koji drugih testova i jako je slicna Xtensafixu koji je pao na ADACu. Jesu li samo promijenili ime i/ili popravili tj. je li sigurna? 

A  opet s njom bismo jos neko vrijeme izbjegli vezanje samo s pojasom od auta.

----------


## micikica13

POzdrav!evo čitkam i raspitujem se o našoj sljedećoj AS 9-18, pa ako netko možda ovako "iz rukava" zna koje AS imaju mogućnost onog malog nagiba kad beba zaspi da glavica ne visi jako..to sam vidjela da maxi cosi tobi ima i trenutno mi je ona favorit, ali me zanima da li ima još koja da je uzmem u obzir..puno putujemo pa mi to nekako baš znači...hvala!

----------


## S2000

Mi smo imali besafe izi comfort (cijena oko 2000kn) 9-18kg. I bas mi je bilo dobro to s nagibom, bilo je 4 razine. Na najvecem nagibu je dijete skroz zavaljeno i moze fino spavati. 
No sjedalica je dosta visoka jer ima svoje postolje, sto je super jer dijete vidi okolo sve, ali moze biti i mana ako je maleno auto. Svakako isprobati prije kupnje.

----------


## Ancica

> POzdrav!evo čitkam i raspitujem se o našoj sljedećoj AS 9-18, pa ako netko možda ovako "iz rukava" zna koje AS imaju mogućnost onog malog nagiba kad beba zaspi da glavica ne visi jako..to sam vidjela da maxi cosi tobi ima i trenutno mi je ona favorit, ali me zanima da li ima još koja da je uzmem u obzir..puno putujemo pa mi to nekako baš znači...hvala!


Velik broj autosjedalica u ovoj grupi ima tu mogucnost. Jeste li pogledali u vasim lokalnim trgovinama kakva je ponuda po tom pitanju? 

Vazno je i da isprobate kako vam odredena autosjedalica sjeda u auto, je li su upute kako se koristi dovoljno razumljive i je li se moze dobro pricvrstiti u vase vozilo. Takoder obratite paznju na visinu najgornjih proreza za pojas autosjedalice u naslonu, posebno ako ste visoka familija, da dijete u toj autosjedalici moze ostati sto dulje, po mogucnosti skroz do 18 kg.

Koliko je stara i teska vasa beba sad? Da li samostalno hoda?

----------


## micikica13

[QUOTE=S2000;2713788]Mi smo imali besafe izi comfort (cijena oko 2000kn) 9-18kg. I bas mi je bilo dobro to s nagibom, bilo je 4 razine. Na najvecem nagibu je dijete skroz zavaljeno i moze fino spavati. 
No sjedalica je dosta visoka jer ima svoje postolje, sto je super jer dijete vidi okolo sve, ali moze biti i mana ako je maleno auto. Svakako isprobati 



> Velik broj autosjedalica u ovoj grupi ima tu mogucnost. Jeste li pogledali u vasim lokalnim trgovinama kakva je ponuda po tom pitanju? 
> 
> Vazno je i da isprobate kako vam odredena autosjedalica sjeda u auto
> 
> Koliko je stara i teska vasa beba sad? Da li samostalno hoda?


Hvala vam na odgovorima!! To mi super zvuci..ona dosta spava na putu i ruzno mi je kad joj glavica visi..u zadru sam pa nemam puno izbora, u svakom ducanu par modela,  a kad sam gledala zaboravila sam.pitati za taj nagib al evo tek sam krenula u potragu... imamo dosta velik auto pa to nije problem jedino ne znam kako se to isprobava u auto, zamolim prodavacicu da je uzmem u auto??
Malena sad ima 11 mjeseci, oko 8,5 kg i dize se na noge ali ne hoda samostalno..planiram je jos voziti u jaju, najmanje 2-3 mjeseca ali sad pokusavam odrediti koju da mogu pratiti akcije ako nesto ulovim..

----------


## Branimir

> sad me to malo zabrinulo mislim šta ako dijete stvarno može ispasti prilikom prevrtanja auta, ovo je istina što kaže Gabi, Adac radi test samo na frontalne i bočne sudare a šta je s prevratnjem?
> Ima li tko link možda na još kakve filmiće koji bi nas razuvjerili ja ne mogu naći?


Mene to isto sad muči. Malo sam proguglao i našao sam da je to pitanje pokrenula tvrtka Britax-Romer i da je Kiddy reagirao nekim priopćenjem na svojoj službenoj stranici. Nakon tog priopćenja Kiddy je dobio direktan upit  gdje zapravo neki roditelj traži da pokažu testove prevrtanja, ali Kiddy to do danas nije napravio. Evo link na kojem to stoji http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=hr

Pošto sam ja imao problema s otvaranjem linka, kopirao sam tekst sa stranice:

Impact Shield v. Harness. Which is safer?

Our competitor Britax-Römer is currently attempting to unsettle consumers with claims that child restraint systems with impact shields are dangerous. Britax-Römer believe there is a possible danger of a child slipping out  in the event of a rollover.  Britax-Römer has already contacted retailers in some European countries regarding this and, have posted their results on their website and uploaded videos to YouTube.

This communication appears to be questionable as Britax-Römer previously sold impact shield seats from the early 70s until 2003.  At this time, they  enjoyed very good ratings in consumer tests and were  available as original equipment in the car industry (AUDI, VW, SEAT, FORD, MERCEDES, OPEL etc.)  In addition, Mercedes continues to provide an impact shield in their factory integrated child seats. BMW also offers its customers an ISOFIX-suitable child seat with an impact shield as an original accessory.  These well respected car manufacturers all have crash systems which are able to simulate rollover tests.   We are confident that, at least in their internal tests, the factory offered car seat accessories are tested in various vehicle collision situations.

The incidence of  rollovers as a result of a collision,  as referred to  in the video posted by Britax-Römer , have dramatically decreased in recent years.   This is due to continually advancing technical innovation in car safety, especially ESP*, resulting in these types of collision becoming even rarer. This is why established European crash test programmes such as EuroNCAP are concentrating on accidents predominantly involving frontal and side impacts.

The most frequent type of accident, making up around half of all collisions, are frontal impacts! It is precisely in these situations that forward-facing child restraint systems with a 5-point belt system are clearly at a disadvantage. Almost all of these seats tested in the past few years by Stiftung Warentest/ADAC only achieved average results for front impact accidents whereas   Impact shield systems, as well as rearward-facing restraint systems, have shown significant reduction in critical loads in these situations.

Last but not least, we would like to point out that all child seats must be subjected to a legal approval procedure according to the latest ECE standard ECE R44/04 by an independent testing institute such as DEKRA. The ECE standard ECE R44/04 also includes a rollover test which all Kiddy models have passed in order to receive a valid approval certficate.  This approval is required before any car seat can be available in the European market.

In conclusion:

The impact systems manufactured by us offer a very high level of protection which are, in our experience and proven by recognised test centres, at least as safe as any forward-facing five-point harness system.

We find the behaviour of our competitor particularly regrettable.  Britax- Romer have so blatantly used such  methods to promote their own products whilst, at the same time, damage our well deserved reputation.

In our opinion, Britax-Römer is doing child safety a disservice with this policy.

ESP* – electonic stability programme

 This entry was posted on Friday, March 8th, 2013 at 12:04 and is filed under News, Other, Press Release, Retailer News. You can follow any responses to this entry through the RSS 2.0 feed. You can leave a response, or trackback from your own site.
3 Responses to “Impact Shield v. Harness. Which is safer?”

    Natalia K says:	
    25. June 2013 at 13:08	

    I have a kiddy guardian pro 2 and in spite of the ADAC tests, seeing this video really got me thinking. Could you please give me a link to a video with a rollover test of Kiddy guardian pro 2 which proves the other wrong. Using this seat I can really imagine a slender child not being held adequately.
    I am planning on publicizing the issue highly in parenting sites and tv if I do not get a satisfactory answer from you. I have not found any video of a rollover test that would show how good Kiddy guardian pro is in such a situation.
    Thank you for advising
    A worried mum and blogger
    Reply	
        Jackie says:	
        1. July 2013 at 15:58	

        Dear Natalia,

        All our seats have to pass a roll over test before they are going into the market. The rollover test is part of the homologation. If one seat does not pass this test it gets not certificate and may not be sold.
        So all our seats have been tested by DEKRA and ADAC (both institutes are working with the homologation authority). We are organising an indepedent testing house to recreate a rollover situation with a Kiddy seat to counter the highly damaging video that Britax paid for, briefed in and now have on their website. This takes time. I hope you have found this helpful.
        Reply	
            Hayley says:	
            16. January 2014 at 00:12	

            Hello Jackie

            Have kiddy now had time to recreate the roll over test to counter the other video showing it ejected a child in an actual crash type roll over rather than a static one? I noticed you posted your response 6 months ago, (I own a guardian pro and am considering changing again having seen this)

            Thanks

            Hayley
            Reply	

Leave a Reply

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene tu, gledam koju sjedalicu kupiti malcu, grupa 1

Pa me zanima, da li su stvarno sigurnije one sjedalice koje se učvršćuju isofixom? Nekako mi se čini da nema neki velik izbor takvih, da imaju ok adac rezultat.

Recimo gledam Maxi Cosi Tobi i Pearl. Vidim gore da je Apsu došla do zaključka da je Tobi bolja. Zašto? Recimo meni je Pearl draža jer ima isofix. A mislim da niti jednu od te dvije nisam vidjela na adac testu

----------


## lukab

evo mi imamo Peg Perego Viaggio 1 duo-fix sa isofix bazom koju smo kupili još za jaje i zadovoljni smo...
na testovima je prošla dobro... dok je ista bez isofixa prošla kao zadovoljavajuća...
mi smo ju uzeli upravo zbog isofixa jer mi je to bilo najsigurnije da je pravilno i dovoljno čvrsto postavljena... a isofix smo kažem imali još od jajeta a jaje smo dobili uz kolica (skužila si valjda slijed događaja  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Noelmo

Pozdrav, 
evo i mi smo u procesu kupnje autosjedalice grupeI pošto nam cura po visini dođe skoro do ruba AS..za kg iskreno ne znam jer smo se mjerili zadnji put negdje u 11.mj. prilikom redovnog pregleda.. inače je dosta vitka tako da smišljam kako bih ju što točnije izvagala.. 
..zadnjih tjedan dana smo obišli sve trgovine u blizini i savjeti trgovaca su bili različiti..jedni su toplo preporučali isofix, drugima nije neki faktor...itd.. mi smo se već nekoliko puta premišljali...izbora je puno i skroz smo se zbunili.. onda sam se sjetila da malo pogledam na netu po forumima i saznala da trebam pogledati na ADAC-u koje sjedalice su dobile prolaz i bolje ocjene pa sam onda tako suzila izbor uključujući i neke stvari koje su nama, osim sigurnosti, također bile od interesa...na kraju smo došli na dvije sjedalice koje su dobile dobre ocjene a nama su dostupne: Romer Safefix Plus i Kiddy Phoenixfix Pro 2
..inače, faktori koji nama igraju ulogu su ti da sjedalica ima mogućnost lijepog nagiba za spavanje pošto dosta putujemo; da nije prekomplicirana za montažu jer je često moramo premještati iz auta u auto, od kojih jedan ima iso, a drugi ne...tako da smo tražili one koje imaju i iso i vezanje pojasom auta.. 
..moram priznati da me malo poljuljao onaj crash test koji prikazuje kako dijete ispada iz sjedalice prilikom prevrtanja auta pa sam sad nekako mrvicu više za Romer iako se čini malo teži...ali, s druge strane, on ima i malo bolju mogućnost nagiba od Kiddyja..tako da sad moramo još isprobati obje sjedalice u oba auta....i nadamo se da će se dati dobro ukačiti na sjedala- i na isofix i na vezanje pojasom..

----------


## lukab

koliko je dijete staro? koliko ima kila?

----------


## lukab

da li samostalno hoda?
da bi prešla u grupu I u smjer vožnje mora zadovoljiti sva tri ova uvjeta:
1. ima minimalno 10kg
2. ima minimalno godinu dana
3. samostalno hoda

kažete da joj je glava skoro do ruba. Da li ju vezujete u jakni? Da li ste izvadili dodatak za novorođenče (obično sjedalice imaju jastučić ili nešto što se izvadi kada dijete malo poraste)?

----------


## Gabi25

Lukab zasto 10 kg ako su te sjedalice od 9 kg?

----------


## Ginger

Da, i mene to zanima
Ja svoju prebacujem cim dosegne 9
Ne mogu vise ovako, ona i dalje urla od tocke a do tocke b
Samo ponekad je dobre volje
A gotovo nikad u njoj ne zaspe...

----------


## Apsu

Koliko sam ja pročitala, te as jesu napravljene za od 9kg, ali dijete od 9 kg nije još dovoljno jako i kod sudara u takvoj as nije dovoljno zaštićeno.

Ono što mene zanima je zašto ne u as grupe I dok dijete ne hoda? Zar nije dok se dijete ne počne dizati na noge?
Mi smo od jučer u as I, ima 14mj,  prerasao je 0+ po visini, ima malo više od 10kg, diže se na noge i stoji uz oslon. Ne hoda. Što bi trebala čekati još možda 3 mjeseca dok ne prohoda?

----------


## Vrci

Moj je prohodao prije nego je došao do 9 kila  :Grin:  Samo sam čekala te grame da ga prebacimo jer je postajao sve gori u jajetu.

Prešao je 9 kila, stavili smo ga u grupu 1, i sad je puno bolje s njim putovati. Niti zvuk ne ispusti

----------


## rahela

zato što sva istraživanja i iskustva pokazuju da je dijete dovoljno razvijeno da bi izdržalo sudar tek kad prohoda
po novoj regulaciji dijete se okreće u smjer vožnje sa minimalno 15 mj. do tada je obavezno u suprotnom smjeru
apsolutno je bolje za dijete što kasnije ga prebaciti u smjer vožnje, 9kg je minimum minimuma, a preporuka je da ima barem 10kg

Apsu, moj mali je ustao na noge sa 6 i pol mjeseci, stajao od 9 mjeseci, i svejedno mi ne bi palo na pamet da ga stavim u smjer vožnje
sada ima 12 mjeseci, kila ne znam koliko ima, odokativno nešto manje od 10 i još uvijek je u jajetu u kontra smjeru
bit će u jajetu dok ga ne preraste ili po visini, što je vjerojatnije ili po kilaži

----------


## Ginger

Moja ce imati 15 mjeseci kad ju prebacimo (tad stizu rezervni dijelovi)
Ako dodje do 9 kg, nadam se
Hoda uz namjestaj vec jako dugo, sama napravi koji korak (pa ja ne smatram da je prohodala jos, al samo sto nije)
Nema sanse da cekamo 10 kg, jer cemo docekati valjda 2.rodjendan
A i visinu ce sjedalica podnositi jos jako kratko
Tako da, osim 10 kg, sve ostalo stima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Koliko znam, bolje je da budu sto duze u jajetu jer su tako najsigurnijem polozaju.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Noelmo

...joj, ja bih zaista voljela da mi bebačica ostane što duže u jajetu jer, osim možda prvih par sekundi negodovanja, ona ima sasvim dobar odnos s tom sjedalicom....
..zahvaljujem puno na volji da mi se pomogne.. pa evo ovako su naši podaci:
..cura nam 8.3. puni godinu...stoji na nogama i diže se samostalno još od šest i pol mjeseci, počela samostalno hodati prije dva tjedna... visoka je i vitka... 
..skinula sam onaj jastučić koji je bio sa sjedalicom, da.. ima manje oko 1cm do vrha naslona (a mislim da sam ovdje negdje na forumu pročitala da bi trebalo biti više od 2cm)..tako da po visini zapravo prelazimo već granicu ako se ne varam..ali su problem kg.. ima točno 9kg ali sa odjećom (bez cipela, bez jakne)..e, sad.. što napraviti? je li bolje ostaviti je u jajetu iako je po visini moguće prešla tu kategoriju ili preći na sljedeću kategoriju?.. 
..usput..ona sjedalica na koju smo ciljali se ne može dobro fiksirati u autu koji nema isofix tako da nam je to otpalo...a kiddy na kraju nismo ni probavali..nekako se ipak ne osjećam ugodno kad je samo onaj jastuk.. ostao je još jedino romer versafix koji ima i iso i vezanje pojasevima auta, ali kad sam je stavila u taj AS prilično malo ostane do vrha naslona i gotovo sam sigurna da bi to prerasla brzinom munje.. da odustanem od kombinacije i gledam samo one bez isofixa  ili ima još neka koju nisam primijetila? od onih bez isofixa smo probali Tobi i Romer King II LS...i jedna i druga se dobro fiksiraju u corsu...malo mi se više sviđa King, ljepše curka sjedne u njega.. ali nema testova za King(jer je valjda to neki novi model, bar samo tako vidjela na njihovoj stranici), a Tobi nije baš dobio neku bajnu ocjenu na sigurnosti (ako sam dobro pogledala)..

..eto, pa sad oni koji su već prošli muke po AS i bolje su upućeni te imaju vremena za odgovor na naš problemčić, slobodno se raspišu...kao ja...(ispričavam se zbog dužeg posta, usput)

----------


## Gabi25

Ma sve to stoji- sto duže to bolje ali naša curka je recimo prohodala sa godinu dana, a 10 kg je dosegla sa valjda 16 mjeseci- nismo toliko čekali, prebacili smo je sa nekih 14 mj, tad je imala mozda 9,5 kg

----------


## rahela

gle, 9kg moraju imati, jer proizvođač sjedalica tako određuje
ne zna se hoće li sjedalica "odraditi" svoj posao u zaštiti djeteta koje ima manje od 9kg
u slučaju kada dijete preraste jaje visinom, a nema dovoljno kila za sjedalicu u smjeru vožnje, treba potražiti sjedalicu koja odgovara visinom i težinom, a i dalje u suprotnom smjeru
to su uglavnom kombinirane sjedalice grupe 0 (0+)/I, s tim da opet treba paziti da u suprotnom smjeru ide do što više kila
sve više sjedalica ima koje mogu biti okrenute u suprotnom smjeru i do 18kg, pa čak i do 25kg
činjenica je da sjedalica u suprotnom smjeru štiti dijete za 90% od ozljeda ili smrti u slučaju sudara, a sjedalice u smjeru vožnje samo za 60% (koliko god dijete bilo staro)

----------


## lukab

eto dok sam ja došla do kompa rahela je riješila nedoumice  :Smile: 
stalno se rade nova istraživanja i nova testiranja, dolazi se do novih spoznaja - zato imate svoje autosjedaličare da budu u toku  :Wink:  
moja nećakinja je bila taj slučaj - prohodala sa 16 ili 17 mjeseci, 10 kg nije imala niti sa pune dvije godine... kad je visinom prerasla jaje kupili su joj sjedalicu u kojoj se i dan danas vozi u obrnutom smjeru vožnje i vozit će se tako do 18kg, dakle do škole vjerojatno  :Grin: 
hoću reći - ne mora iza jajeta obavezno doći smjer vožnje, postoje i druge opcije...

----------


## rahela

> ...joj, ja bih zaista voljela da mi bebačica ostane što duže u jajetu jer, osim možda prvih par sekundi negodovanja, ona ima sasvim dobar odnos s tom sjedalicom....
> ..zahvaljujem puno na volji da mi se pomogne.. pa evo ovako su naši podaci:
> ..cura nam 8.3. puni godinu...stoji na nogama i diže se samostalno još od šest i pol mjeseci, počela samostalno hodati prije dva tjedna... visoka je i vitka... 
> ..skinula sam onaj jastučić koji je bio sa sjedalicom, da.. ima manje oko 1cm do vrha naslona (a mislim da sam ovdje negdje na forumu pročitala da bi trebalo biti više od 2cm)..tako da po visini zapravo prelazimo već granicu ako se ne varam..ali su problem kg.. ima točno 9kg ali sa odjećom (bez cipela, bez jakne)..e, sad.. što napraviti? je li bolje ostaviti je u jajetu iako je po visini moguće prešla tu kategoriju ili preći na sljedeću kategoriju?.. 
> ..usput..ona sjedalica na koju smo ciljali se ne može dobro fiksirati u autu koji nema isofix tako da nam je to otpalo...a kiddy na kraju nismo ni probavali..nekako se ipak ne osjećam ugodno kad je samo onaj jastuk.. ostao je još jedino romer versafix koji ima i iso i vezanje pojasevima auta, ali kad sam je stavila u taj AS prilično malo ostane do vrha naslona i gotovo sam sigurna da bi to prerasla brzinom munje.. da odustanem od kombinacije i gledam samo one bez isofixa  ili ima još neka koju nisam primijetila? od onih bez isofixa smo probali Tobi i Romer King II LS...i jedna i druga se dobro fiksiraju u corsu...malo mi se više sviđa King, ljepše curka sjedne u njega.. ali nema testova za King(jer je valjda to neki novi model, bar samo tako vidjela na njihovoj stranici), a Tobi nije baš dobio neku bajnu ocjenu na sigurnosti (ako sam dobro pogledala)..
> 
> ..eto, pa sad oni koji su već prošli muke po AS i bolje su upućeni te imaju vremena za odgovor na naš problemčić, slobodno se raspišu...kao ja...(ispričavam se zbog dužeg posta, usput)


taman za njen rođendan je pregled AS u Zagrebu, pa ako imate mogućnost, dođite na pregled prije kupnje nove sjedalice da vidimo to jaje u kojem se vozi
ako je stvarno samo 1 cm od vrha glave do vrha sjedalice, onda je sjedalica premala i treba ju zamijeniti
da li su sjedalice u suprotnom smjeru i dalje opcija?

----------


## Vrci

Kako versafix ima malo do vrha? Pa koliko je dugacka malena?

Moj ima 80cm,  kupili smo versafix i stvarno mu ima dosta mjesta jos za rast. A mislim da im se sad i uspori dobivanje centimetara

Mislim,meni je uvijek cudno kad ljudi s djetetom od godinu-dvije kazu da su im sjedalice grupe 1 premale po visini,pa mi nije jasno. A kao one su sve radene do otprilike 4 godine

----------


## Vrci

E kad smo kod toga, jel i za grupe sjedalica 1 i 2 vrijedi to pravilo do gornjeg ruba? Jer po netu sam prilikom googlanja as našla puno ovakvih slika

http://www.mummymummymum.com/wp-cont...9-682x1024.jpg
http://doudouetstiletto.com/wp-conte...10/photo-3.jpg

Jel na ovim slikama klinci trebaju u veću as?

----------


## lukab

za smjer vožnje (dakle grupe 1,2 i 3) vrijedi pravilo sredine uha - ako je djetetu rub sjedalice ispod sredine uha onda je visinom preraslo sjedalicu
a ova djeca su što se toga tiče ok ali su vezani u jakni  :Grin:  (prvi sigurno)

----------


## Vrci

E to nisam znala, hvala na informaciji  :Smile: 

A ovo prvo je samo bio neki test na blogu,pa ono  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

Moj mali ima 3god10mj. I ima 20kg.
Vozi se u maxi cosi tobi.ona je do 18kg ili 4god.
Nama ne izgleda da ju je prerastao.uredno ga mogu zavezati.

Kupili bi ipak vecu as ali neznamo koju.bitno mi je da se mali veze sa pojasom od as.kao na as tobi koju imamo.jer jr takav da bi mu smetao pojas od auta da se snjim veze.
Koje su to as?do nekih 1500kn

----------


## lukab

postoje sjedalice koje imaju integrirane pojaseve u 5 točaka do 25kg... mislim da sam vidjela da Romer ima (kombinirana grupa 1i2 ili 1,2,3) ali ne znam cijene
ali sigurno postoje i drugi proizvodaci...
proguglajte malo te kombinirane grupe...

----------


## zadarmamica

Ma pristao bi mm i do 2000kn.na takvim stvarima ne stedi.
Samo ja pojma nemam ni koje marke gledati ni sto.

----------


## Ginger

zadarmamica, ja sam kupovala tako da sam na ADAC- ovim stranicama pogledala testove za tu godinu i izabrala izmedju onih koje su dobile najbolju ocjenu

----------


## Ginger

http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...ndersitz-test/

----------


## zadarmamica

> http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...ndersitz-test/


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Noelmo

> Kako versafix ima malo do vrha? Pa koliko je dugacka malena?
> 
> Moj ima 80cm,  kupili smo versafix i stvarno mu ima dosta mjesta jos za rast. A mislim da im se sad i uspori dobivanje centimetara
> 
> Mislim,meni je uvijek cudno kad ljudi s djetetom od godinu-dvije kazu da su im sjedalice grupe 1 premale po visini,pa mi nije jasno. A kao one su sve radene do otprilike 4 godine


..ma ne kažem da je  ta AS premala ili tako nešto..nego recimo kad usporedim kako je kad sjedne u Tobi ili taj KING, onda se stvarno vidi razlika...a kako smo mi visoka familija, voljela bih da nam AS potraje čim dulje.. nadam se da sam sad malo razjasnila u čemu je stvar vezano za versafix...koji mi je inače bio jedan od favorita...


..od ovih kombiniranih sam primijetila na ADAC-u da ili nema baš testova ili nisu baš dobre ocjene za sigurnost, a čini mi se isto da su im nasloni nešto niži od onioih iz grupeI ako se ne varam...ima li kakva preporuka? 
..nama je također u pitanju faktor čestog premještanja AS-a iz jednog auta u drugi (da imamo novaca za dvije dobre sjedalice, kamo sreće, ali nažalost nemamo) ...u svakom slučaju apsolutno bih voljela kad bismo našli nešto tako a da dobro sjeda u oba auta.. iako me malo strah zbog tih naslona da ćemo opet morati kupovati novu prije nego zadovolji kg za sljedeću kategoriju.. 

..u ZG na pregled, nažalost, ne bismo mogli, jer smo iz RI, a slavit ćemo bebin rođendan taj dan.. ali ako bih mogla nekome tko je stručniji na mail poslati sliku djeteta kako sjedi u jajetu pa da mi se kaže procjena stanja, bila bih zahvalna...

..LP

----------


## lukab

jel imate facebook profil? da pošaljete na našu stranicu Rodini savjeti o autosjedalicama...
ako ne - onda pošaljite na službeni: autosjedalice@roda.hr

svakako ćemo vam pogledati fotografiju  :Smile:

----------


## Noelmo

> jel imate facebook profil? da pošaljete na našu stranicu Rodini savjeti o autosjedalicama...
> ako ne - onda pošaljite na službeni: autosjedalice@roda.hr
> 
> svakako ćemo vam pogledati fotografiju


..hvala puno...evo poslala sam na mail...nemam facebook profil..

----------


## lavko

Joj mi smo jos mali a vec sad ne podnosi vise sjedalicu, uska joj je u ramenima i sva se stisne...ja sam isto mislila da je od 9kg? 
Jel bas mora imati godinu dana, pa prije dodje do 9 kg...

----------


## lavko

Joj sad vidim odgovore, zanemarite pitanje!

----------


## Sadie

Trebam vašu pomoć. Beba stiže za mjesec dana, a sad sam skužila da ćemo ipak nećemo dobiti na posudbu sjedalicu. Mislim se ovaj vikend zaletit do dućana i kupit ju.
Na što trebam obratiti pažnju kod kupovine? Jedino što znam je da je to grupa 0+, da treba biti podesiva u oba smjera vožnje i da se pojas pričvršćuje u 5 točaka. Onda možete misliti koliko sam upućena. Vidim da koštaju 400-2400 kn, al ne mislim ju kupiti po principu skuplje je i bolje.

----------


## Ginger

> http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...ndersitz-test/


Tu pogledaj ocjene sjedalica
Pisu ti i okvirne cijene
Ja sam se uvijek ravnala po njihovim ocjenama, tj. u obzir su mi dolazile samo one s najboljim ocjenama
Jer, sjedalica koja je dobila one najlosije ocjene po meni nema ni smisla - nemam sjedalicu reda radi, vec zbog sigurnosti

----------


## rahela

Sadie, ne stignem sada, sutra ujutro ću ti detaljnije odgovoriti

----------


## S2000

> Trebam vašu pomoć. Beba stiže za mjesec dana, a sad sam skužila da ćemo ipak nećemo dobiti na posudbu sjedalicu. Mislim se ovaj vikend zaletit do dućana i kupit ju.
> Na što trebam obratiti pažnju kod kupovine? Jedino što znam je da je to grupa 0+, da treba biti podesiva u oba smjera vožnje i da se pojas pričvršćuje u 5 točaka. Onda možete misliti koliko sam upućena. Vidim da koštaju 400-2400 kn, al ne mislim ju kupiti po principu skuplje je i bolje.


Autosjedalica grupe 0+ se montira uvijek  i samo u smjeru suprotnom od smjera voznje. 

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=19&Itemid=38

Za pocetak se mozes tu malo uputiti za prvu ruku, za sve ostalo - pitaj slobodno  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

*rahela*, supač, fala unaprijed.
*S2000*, gledala sam malo kak se montiraju as na ovoj stranici i rodinu brošuru. Sad znam osnove. Jedino ne užim razliku između modela. Kužim da cijena varira jer neke as imaju skuplje materijale ili je jača marka. Gledala sam onu njemačku stranicu s rezultatima testova. Najjednostavnije mi je zapamtiti koji modeli nisu prošli. Al ne znam što s modelima koji nisu na toj listi. Obratit ću pažnju na ECE R44, iako mislim da nit ne prodaju one koje ne zadovoljavaju taj standard.
Frendica ima as s isofixom i stalno napominje kak je to super. Vidim u ovim brošurama da govore o isofix i onima što se učvršćuju pojasem kao da su oba tipa jednako sigurna.
Piše u brošuri da se treba pripaziti da se as može pričvrstiti u određeni model auta. Mi imamo normalni sic s pojasevima za troje ljudi. Kak se to može razlikovati kod pojedinih modela auta, nemam pojma. Al očito može.
Znam da vi to sve kužite, al meni je ovo 1. as u životu pa sam malo dezorijentirana u toj šumi.

----------


## arlena

Sadie,provjeri taj isofix prije nego kupis ,ne kuzim se previse u as ,al nas auto je "prosjecan" i star 10 god i nema isofix pa svakako provjeri da ne kupis bezveze. Uguglaj slike da vidis kako to izgleda,tako sam ja trazila po nasem a pise i u onim knjizicama od auta  :Smile:  a imas i bazu za as (koja nije isofix a sluzi da lakse namjestis as u autu) pa nemoras svaki put montirat pojas na as. Tako sam ja to skuzila  :Smile:  nasa as je graco (uz kolica) i ima tu bazu i mislim da cu je naruciti jer nisam sigurna u montiranje u auto da cemo to dobro napravit

----------


## S2000

> *rahela*, supač, fala unaprijed.
> *S2000*, gledala sam malo kak se montiraju as na ovoj stranici i rodinu brošuru. Sad znam osnove. Jedino ne užim razliku između modela. Kužim da cijena varira jer neke as imaju skuplje materijale ili je jača marka. Gledala sam onu njemačku stranicu s rezultatima testova. Najjednostavnije mi je zapamtiti koji modeli nisu prošli. Al ne znam što s modelima koji nisu na toj listi. Obratit ću pažnju na ECE R44, iako mislim da nit ne prodaju one koje ne zadovoljavaju taj standard.
> Frendica ima as s isofixom i stalno napominje kak je to super. Vidim u ovim brošurama da govore o isofix i onima što se učvršćuju pojasem kao da su oba tipa jednako sigurna.
> Piše u brošuri da se treba pripaziti da se as može pričvrstiti u određeni model auta. Mi imamo normalni sic s pojasevima za troje ljudi. Kak se to može razlikovati kod pojedinih modela auta, nemam pojma. Al očito može.
> Znam da vi to sve kužite, al meni je ovo 1. as u životu pa sam malo dezorijentirana u toj šumi.



Pa super, vec sada znas puno vise nego ja dok sam bila trudna (a sad sam savjetnica za AS )  :Smile: 

Sto se tice pretrazivanja po ADAC-u, imaj na umu da nisu sve AS testirane u istoj godini, znaci ako gledas neke prijasnje modele, testove potrazi po rezultatima ADAC-a iz prijasnjih godina. 

AS za sjedalicu grupe 0+ je praktican, klik klak sistem vadenja... smanjuje mogucnost porgresnog postavljanja sjedalice u vozilo....

Sto se tice razlicitih vozila, neki imaju nekad prekratke pojaseve za odredene sjedalice, neka vozila imaju strma sjedala, kosa, pa as stoji pod velikim kutem i treba nesto podmetnuti pod sjedalicu i sl... zato preporucamo isporobati prije kupnje  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Brzo pitanje za znalce - kupila bih za curku (6g i 23kg) booster bez naslona. Da li ima neki kvalitetniji, da nije nania i sl no-namei, da ga preporucite?
Gledala sam na brzaka u ducanima Roemer i sl ali svi su s naslonom a mi bi lagano presli na verziju bez naslona. Ili nisam dovoljno dugo trazila?
Hvala!

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da ti je za booster bez naslona sasvim svejedno koji je
Uloga mu je da pojas ide uspravnom putanjom

----------


## Lucky2

Nešto slično tražim i ja, samo moje starije dijete ima 9.5 godina i skoro 30kg. Koliko ti je dijete visoko? U pomoćnom postolju s naslonom sredina djetetovih ušiju mora biti ispod vrha naslona. Ako je bez naslona, onda sredina ušiju na sredini automobilskog štitnika za glavu.

----------


## Lucky2

Naravno, treba obratiti pažnju i na putanju pojasa. Ja ću povesti klinca pa isprobati na licu mjesta. I još (iako već možda znaš), ne vezivati dijete u debeloj odjeći.

----------


## rahela

*Sadie* autosjedalice grupe 0/0+ su isključivo okrenute u suprotnom smjeru vožnje. Grupa 0 je do 10kg, pa ti preporučam da gledaš sjedalice grupe 0+ koje su do 13 kg. Ako gledaš sjedalice s isofixom, njih je puno lakše montirati u auto, odnosno, manja je mogućnost pogreške i sjedalica je fiksna kad ju se dobro ukopča. Ali, postoji manji problemčić kod isofixa i novorođenčadi, a to je da je sjedalica malo previše "uzdignuta", pa malenim bebama koje ne mogu kontrolirati glavicu, glava pada na prsa, što nije dobro, tako da je u tom slučaju bolje vezati sjedalicu pojasom vozila dok beba ne počne kontrolirati držanje glave. Isto tako kod sjedalica s isofixom treba paziti da sjedalica ima i treću točku uporišta - nogu ili sidrenu traku
npr. ovo je sjedalica 0+ i baza s isofixom koja ima nogu kao treću točku uporišta (koja štiti sjedalicu od preokretanja)

dalje, ono što je važno je kod kupovine sjedalica je da ju isprobaš pravilno i čvrsto vezati u auto prije same kupnje. Ako je isofix, lakša je montaža, kao što sam već rekla. Ako je bez isofixa, sjedalicu treba postaviti na sjedalo, provjeriti u uputama proizvođača kako ide putanja pojasa kojim se veže sjedalica. Kod grupe 0 (i 0+), uglavnom bedreni dio pojasa (onaj koji nama ide preko kukova) ide kroz utore (označene plavom bojom) preko sjedalice. Zatim se ukopča u kopču,pa zatim dio pojasa koji nama ide preko prsa treba obmotati oko leđa sjedalice (na leđima isto uglavnom postoji utor kroz koji se provuče pojas). Kada ste sve dobro provukli, pojasevi su ravni (nisu nigdje sfrkani), sjedalicu treba svojim tijelom utisnuti prema sjedištu auta i istovremeno zatezati pojas da bi učvrstili sjedalicu.
Sjedalica je dobro učvršćena ako se ne može pomaknuti više od 2cm lijevo desno kad ju primite tamo gdje prolazi bedreni dio pojasa (ne za njen naslon)
to treba izgledati otprilike ovako

u ovom tekstu je jako dobro još detaljnije sve objašnjeno
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/prav...ce-u-automobil

kad kupite sjedalicu dođite na naš besplatni pregled ako ste iz Zagreba - 12.4. od 10-12h na parkiralište MUPa u Heinzelovoj ulici
vidim da je termin 18.4. pa još stignemo provjeriti sjedalicu prije nego se beba rodi  :Smile: 

ako ipak beba urani, važno je da bebu već iz rodilišta vozite doma u autosjedalici. Bebu nemojte debelo obući kad je u sjedalici; plišano odijelce i preko dekica ako je vani prohladno.

ako ima još kakvih pitanja, slobodno se javite

----------


## rahela

*sillyme*​ u kojoj sjedalici se dijete sada vozi?

----------


## arlena

rahela, jel to slučaj isto i s bazom? znači ne s isofixom već baš bazom? (to da glavica pada na prsa)

----------


## rahela

uglavnom je
ali, već kad beba ima 3 mjeseca puno je lakše, tada ne smeta nagib toliko
tako da baza može koristiti, ali nakon tih prvih par mjeseci
meni je baza jako olakšala stvar kad bi mala zaspala u autu, nisam morala petljat s pojasevima i odvezivati, samo digneš sjedalicu iz baze i nosiš

----------


## arlena

> uglavnom je
> ali, već kad beba ima 3 mjeseca puno je lakše, tada ne smeta nagib toliko
> tako da baza može koristiti, ali nakon tih prvih par mjeseci
> meni je baza jako olakšala stvar kad bi mala zaspala u autu, nisam morala petljat s pojasevima i odvezivati, samo digneš sjedalicu iz baze i nosiš


hvala

----------


## sillyme

> *sillyme*​ u kojoj sjedalici se dijete sada vozi?


Sad je u evolvi ali razmisljam da joj mladji brat (koji jos nema 15kg) predje u evolvu a ona u manji booster jer nam je cesto jako nespretno s prostorom u autu i dvije ogromne sjedalice. Koliko sam vidjela ti boosteri su za iznad 22kg sto ima, zakonski isto pise iznad 5g sto zadovoljava a brat se u evolvi onda moze jos par godina bez problema voziti. 
Kad vec kupujem neku kvalitetniju, a ne da se ocufa i polu-raspadne nakon godinu dana, valjda i tih boostera ima vise ili manje kvalitetnih...

----------


## rahela

mlađi brat ako nema još 15kg nije nikako za vezanje pojasom auta
15kg je minimum minimuma za booster, a poželjno je što više

u kojoj sjedalici se on sada vozi? koliko točno ima kila i koliko je star? 

sve to zakonski može biti ok. ali što nam to znači ako time ugrožavamo sigurnost djeteta?

----------


## sillyme

Ne vidim kakve sad veze ima to koliko je brat star ili u kojoj se stolici sad vozi. Njena stolica je I/II/III i brat se u njoj moze najnormalnije voziti kao sto se i ona vozila od dvije i pol. Zakonodavac kaze da u booster moze od 5, kategorizacija kaze da u taj bez naslona moze od 22kg sto ima, i moje je jednostavno pitanje da li ima tko za preporuciti neki kvalitetniji s obzirom da je koristenje istog u okvirima i zakona i preporuka proizvodjaca.

----------


## lukab

ono što je rahela htjela naglasiti je sljedeće: dijete od 15kg nije za vezivanje sa pojasom od auta nego bi do barem 18kg trebalo biti vezano pojasevima u 5 točaka (oni od autosjedalice). Ako je evolva grupe 1,2,3 onda neka bude vezan s pojasevima od sjedalice a ne od auta. 
Starija ti može u booster bez naslona samo ako joj pojas od auta (onaj gornji dijagonalni dio) ne ide preko vrata nego prelazi preko sredine ramena i ako auto ima naslone za glavu.Možda da uzmeš sjedalicu grupe 2,3 kojoj se kasnije može naslon skinuti. 
Osobno ne bi svoje dijete vozila u boosteru bez naslona (barem dok starno ne bi morala) jer on pruža i dodatnu bočnu zaštitu. Koliko god mi nespretno bilo s dvije velike sjedalice u autu  :Smile:  
Što se tiče kvalitete tih boostera bez naslona - oni su samo postolje radi visine djeteta i ne pružaju nikakvu dodatnu zaštitu. Da li će se neki brže pohabati od drugih - ne može ti to nitko garantirati...

----------


## Sadie

*rahela*, puno hvala. Ovo je stvarno iscrpno objasnjenje. Sad ne moram lutati za znanjem.  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

> ono što je rahela htjela naglasiti je sljedeće: dijete od 15kg nije za vezivanje sa pojasom od auta nego bi do barem 18kg trebalo biti vezano pojasevima u 5 točaka (oni od autosjedalice). Ako je evolva grupe 1,2,3 onda neka bude vezan s pojasevima od sjedalice a ne od auta.


Ja znam sto je rahela htjela naglasiti samo ne vidim zasto je to uopce bila tema kad niti u jednom trenutku nisam pitala za savjet za mladjeg, za kojeg imam trenutno dvije savrseno ispravne i zadovoljavajuce stolice. Ja pricam o starijoj a onda netko pocne odgovor kako mladji ne smije u booster iako nikad i ni na koji nacin nisam dala na znanje da bi on isao u booster.



> Starija ti može u booster bez naslona samo ako joj pojas od auta (onaj gornji dijagonalni dio) ne ide preko vrata nego prelazi preko sredine ramena i ako auto ima naslone za glavu.Možda da uzmeš sjedalicu grupe 2,3 kojoj se kasnije može naslon skinuti.


Fine, auto ima i naslone za glavu, Za putanju pojasa mogu provjeriti ali mislim da ce biti ok.



> Osobno ne bi svoje dijete vozila u boosteru bez naslona (barem dok starno ne bi morala) jer on pruža i dodatnu bočnu zaštitu. Koliko god mi nespretno bilo s dvije velike sjedalice u autu


Ok, ti ne bi. Ja bi. Zakon kaze da je to ok. Pitam sasvim normalno pitanje o provedbi necega sto je sasvim legitimno. Tebi dvije sjedalice nisu problem, meni cesto jesu.



> Što se tiče kvalitete tih boostera bez naslona - oni su samo postolje radi visine djeteta i ne pružaju nikakvu dodatnu zaštitu. Da li će se neki brže pohabati od drugih - ne može ti to nitko garantirati...


Znaci - nemate preporuka za onaj bez naslona. Hvala.

----------


## rahela

sillyme, oprosti ako sam te uvrijedila/povrijedila, nije mi bila namjera
al vrijeđaš se zbilja za bez veze

----------


## sillyme

Mozda jesam previse osjetljiva, ali pitam jedno a krene neka cudna rasprava koja nema veze s mojim pitanjem - sto je ok, ako vec netko zeli pricati o temi koja nema veze s mojim pitanjem - ali molim da onda ne ispada da se odgovara meni.
Jer ne kuzim kakve veze ima u cemu se voze sad ili ona ili brat ako pitam za preporuku nabave jednog tipa AS na temi "kupnja autosjedalice". 

Npr, kao da netko pita na prehrani 1+ sto dati za rucak trogodisnjaku pa na kraju dobije savjet da se 4-mjesecnoj bebi ne daje cokolino iako niti je tema niti je ta osoba rekla da ce davati bebi cokolino.

----------


## rahela

ok. nema frke

nadam se da si dobila odgovor na svoje pitanje i ono što te zanimalo

----------


## lulu-mama

> Mi smo kupiti Juno 2-fix, spremna je, ali još stane u jaje pa dok ide...


I jeste jos zadovoljni?

Mi kupujemo novu sjedalicu, jer jaje mu je knap. 
Izbor su mi:
*CYBEX Juno ili KIDDY Phoenixfix*

Oboje imaju najvise ocjene na ADAC, samo me zanima koja je eventualno razlika, ili koji su nedostatci.
Cula sma da je jedna od njih malo tvrdja stolica (sto uopce ne mora titi negativno, naravno), samo me interesira.

----------


## Fido

[QUOTE=dim;2627660]I naša beba od 8 mj. je prerasla jaje (i visinom i težinom), pa smo morali nabaviti drugu AS. Mi smo se odlučili za Maxi cosi Milofix 0-18 kg. Inače Maxi cosi ima tri modela sjedalica od 0-18 kg koje se montiraju u oba smjera: Pearl two way (potrebna je iso fix baza), Milofix (ima na sebi isofix i remen kojim se pričvršćuje) i Opal (montira se pomoću pojasa od automobila). 
Mi imamo za starije dijete Pearl sa bazom, ali ne ovu two way verziju i jako smo zadovoljni. Milofix je tek od neki dan u upotrebi pa još nemam nekih dojmova.  E da i mi smo svoju kupili u Slo u BC , jer kod nas je nije bilo (čak ni za naručiti). Što se tiče druga dva modela (two way i Opal, njih sam vidjela na Danima beba, djece i trudnica u WG, ali ne znam kod kojeg izlagača  :Grin:  ).

Imam pitanje za vas, naime da li ste zadovoljni sa as Maxi-cosi Milofix? Da li vam dijete lijepo zaspe u toj as? Da li mu glavica puno padne ?
Ne mogu nigdje naći recenzije za ovu autosjedalicu, hvala.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Imam pitanje 

1.) Koji as uzeti kada na straznjem sjedalu nema pojasa

2.) Ako postoji na prednjem da li se moze nekako sigurno postaviti na prednje sjedalo

3.) Imam bebe confort bazu 

Ima li netko od roditelja vec njohovu as da je zadovoljan pa da mi preporuci as. Voljela bih iskoristiti jos bazu. 

4.) Malena ima 20 mjeseci i oko 12 kg visoka je oko 80 cm. Ok mi je cybex as ali iza nemamo pojaseva a za te kukice nisam sigurna dal ih imamo i gdje su. 

Auto je dvosjed sportski iza ima klupu i necemo ga tako skoro mjenjati :/

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pod kukice mislim na isofix :p

----------


## Ginger

Ako nemas isofix i remene, kako ces uopce postaviti sjedalicu?
Mislim, sjedalica se pricvrscuje ili remenom ili isofixom, ne znam da psotoji jos nesto  :Undecided: 
Kako ju sad vozis?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ne vozim ! Vozimo se taksijem ako trebam negdje bas bas ici. A uzmem eko taksi jer oni imaju jedini as i to nove as.

Zato pitam. Sutra ce muskarac prepipati siceve dal ima isofix ali pojas za sigurno nema. E sad ako postoji isofiks onda ne treba pojas ili je i u tom slucaju potreban pojas i u koj slucajevima se dijete vozi naprijed  ? Mislim da se razumijemo toi je zadnja opcija i nikud ne idem ako nisam.sto posto sigurna da mi je dijete sigurno. Trebali bi ici na kratko putovanje. Ja i inace potpuno izbjegav voznju automobilom i zapravo se mrzim voziti autom. Ali moram imati as. Ako uspijem naci as koja moze ic u  deckov auto onda se mozda odlucim otic na to kratko putovanje. Njegov prijedlog je bio : pa moze ona i u krilu ti sjedit. 
Najezila sam se kad je to rekao.

----------


## Ginger

I ja bih se najezila, i ne samo to  :Grin: 

Ako imas isofix, u sto cisto sumnjam s obzirom na vrstu auta (sportski), onda kupujes AS sa isofixom, a dijete se veze remenima od as 
Kad ima remen, onda isofix nije nuzan, as se pricvrsti remenom, a dijete veze remenima sjedalice
Na prednjem sjedalu moze biti samo sjedalica koja se montira u smjeru suprotnom od smjera voznje i obavezno se mora ugasiti zracni jastuk 
To su one koje vecina zove "jaje" i one su do 13kg max

Savjetnici, ispravite me ako grijesim

----------


## rahela

Ginger (a i cleaning lady), po novom zakonu naprijed smije bilo koja sjedalica
ako je jaje (tj. sjedalica u obrnutom smjeru vožnje) zračni jastuk obavezno mora biti isključen, a ako je sjedalica u smjeru vožnje, treba pomaknuti sjedalo koliko god je moguće unatrag

cleaning lady, imate li ikakvu sjedalicu sada?
pojasevi auta su možda zavučeni između naslona i sjedišta auta, ili su sastrane zagurani - treba ih potražiti i prekopati sve
i nikako se nemoj dati nagovoriti na vožnju djeteta u krilu
vidim da si savjesna i svjesna velike opasnosti, ali nije naodmet još jednom spomenuti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

rahela, cekaj malo, hoces reci da se naprijed smije voziti i sjedalica koja je okrenuta u smjeru voznje, a ne samo jaje  :Confused: 
ako je tako - meni se to ne svidja  :Undecided:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ma nema sanse da ju stavim naprijed . To mi jednostavno ne dolazi u obzir. Imam jaje do 13 kila creatis fix sa bazom ali se ona kaci sa pojasom kojeg u autu 100% nema jos uvijek nemam pojma jel ima isofix.  

Imam joj jos jedno pitanje.

Koliko mi cjenovno as garantira sigurnost ili je to kao i kolica placas marku vise nego sigurnost i funkcionalnost

----------


## lukab

> rahela, cekaj malo, hoces reci da se naprijed smije voziti i sjedalica koja je okrenuta u smjeru voznje, a ne samo jaje 
> ako je tako - meni se to ne svidja


ni nama se ne sviđa ali je tako...

cleaning-lady - ako nema isofixa niti pojasa onda stvarno nema nikakve šanse da se sjedalica montira otraga :/
što se cijena sjedalica tiče - nemoj to gledat, najbitnije ti je da se ona može pravilno montirati u dotični auto, da odgovara djetetu i da ima oznaku atesta (narančasta naljepnica sa oznakom ECE R44/04 ili R129) - to znači da je u testiranjima zadovoljila sve potrebne minimume sigurnosti koje propisuje Europska komisija...
samo ja se bojim da ti dijete u tom autu ne možeš voziti nikako... jer ako nju staviš na prednji sic onda ti moraš otraga gdje pak ti nisi vezana (što također ne dolazi u obzir)... a da uzmete rent-a-car ili nešto (ako se radi o kraćem putovanju)? ne znam što bi drugo preporučila...

----------


## cleaning-lady

A zasto ja moram biti vezana ako sjedim iza ? Ima i drugi auto u kojem ima sve potrebno ali ga ne zeli vozit i taj je u drugom gradu. Pa otic po njega i nazad dodje skuplje od as

----------


## Ginger

lukab, to je opet neki birokrat, koji nema veze sa praksom, donosio zakon  :Undecided: 

i zasto ne gledati ocjene sjedalice?
ja bas mislim da je to bitno
zasto bih pristala na minimum, ako mogu bolje zastititi dijete, a mogu si priustiti?
druga stvar je kad je novac odlucujuci faktor
osobno na as ne stedim i uvijek prvo pogledam da je prosla najbolje na testovima i onda da pase u auto

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ja stvarnoooo nemam love za neku skupu as. Ali svakako ju misl kupiti iako se nikada ne vozim u autu i ne posjedujem auto niti vozacku niti namjeravam posjedovati za sada jel. Ali bih rado posjedovala as za ovo putovanje jer mi se ne drzi dva i pol sata do tamo dijete u krilu a niti nazad. Ne zelim uopce dolazit i tu situaciju. Onda cu radije ic autobusom. Ili nesto.

----------


## Ginger

Pa ako nemas love, onda kupis bas tako kako je rekla lukab, da ima atest, tj. da je prosla testiranje 

Mi se jako puno vozimo i zato mi je jako bitno da su cure u najsigurnijim sjedalicam i da odgovaraju i autu i njima

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ok  :Smile:  moze sad preporuka gdje da gledam i koje ili makar neku firmu autosjedalica?

----------


## lukab

> A zasto ja moram biti vezana ako sjedim iza ? Ima i drugi auto u kojem ima sve potrebno ali ga ne zeli vozit i taj je u drugom gradu. Pa otic po njega i nazad dodje skuplje od as


zato što svi u autu moraju biti vezani... ako dođe do sudara ti si projektil koji može ozlijediti sve u autu, uključujući i dijete... badava ti onda autosjedalica ako tebe sila prilikom sudara izbaci na nju...

----------


## lukab

> lukab, to je opet neki birokrat, koji nema veze sa praksom, donosio zakon 
> 
> i zasto ne gledati ocjene sjedalice?
> ja bas mislim da je to bitno
> zasto bih pristala na minimum, ako mogu bolje zastititi dijete, a mogu si priustiti?
> druga stvar je kad je novac odlucujuci faktor
> osobno na as ne stedim i uvijek prvo pogledam da je prosla najbolje na testovima i onda da pase u auto


zato što se ne ocjenjuju baš sve sjedalice koje su na tržištu nego samo neke... i može sjedalica imati super ocjene ali ako se ne da čvrsto i pravilno montirati u auto ili ako ne odgovara djetetu (širina ramena u odnosu na razmak među pojasevima, recimo) onda joj uzalud sve te ocjene jer neće odraditi ono što treba... a vjeruj mi - neke sjedalice jednostavno u neke aute ne idu pa da se na trepavice postaviš... 
ocjene možeš gledat ali ne bi trebale biti presudne pri odabiru nego: sjedalica ima atest, odgovara djetetu, autu, a onda i tebi financijski...

----------


## lukab

> Ja stvarnoooo nemam love za neku skupu as. Ali svakako ju misl kupiti iako se nikada ne vozim u autu i ne posjedujem auto niti vozacku niti namjeravam posjedovati za sada jel. Ali bih rado posjedovala as za ovo putovanje jer mi se ne drzi dva i pol sata do tamo dijete u krilu a niti nazad. Ne zelim uopce dolazit i tu situaciju. Onda cu radije ic autobusom. Ili nesto.


a gdje ćeš ju montirati? moraš imati pojas ili isofix...
odi u dućan, isprobaj sjedalice, stavi dijete u njih, probaj ih montirati u auto (to je sad opet pitanje - gdje?) i onda odluči... teško je dati preporuku za proizvođača ili sjedalicu jer imaš stvarno jako složenu situaciju... ako imaš isofix onda tražiš one koje se tako montiraju... ako ide naprijed onda one koje se montiraju samo pojasom... sportski je auto pa vjerojatno ima i sportska sjedala - teško je reći napamet koja sjedalica će dobro sjest u njih... to moraš sama isprobati...
svakako tražiš autosjedalicu grupe 1 (9-18kg)...

----------


## Ginger

> zato što se ne ocjenjuju baš sve sjedalice koje su na tržištu nego samo neke... i može sjedalica imati super ocjene ali ako se ne da čvrsto i pravilno montirati u auto ili ako ne odgovara djetetu (širina ramena u odnosu na razmak među pojasevima, recimo) onda joj uzalud sve te ocjene jer neće odraditi ono što treba... a vjeruj mi - neke sjedalice jednostavno u neke aute ne idu pa da se na trepavice postaviš... 
> ocjene možeš gledat ali ne bi trebale biti presudne pri odabiru nego: sjedalica ima atest, odgovara djetetu, autu, a onda i tebi financijski...


kuzim ja sto pricas
al govorim za sebe
meni je bitno kakvu je ocjenu sjedalica dobila, jer je ona s boljom ocjenom i sigurnija
mislim, nebitno sto nisu sve testirane, gledam koje jesu, one koje nisu me i ne zanimaju
onda vidim pase li u auto i djetetu
kazem, meni su novci u ovom slucaju nebitni, jer se mi jaaaako puno vozimo

----------


## cleaning-lady

Pa da. Moj muskarac sutra ode na put i moram se nakrcat informacijama da mogu iskomunicirati as kad se vrati. A mozda i kad se vrati ja odlucim da ipak idem autobusom. LoL. 

Joj osjecam se sad kao debilcek. Kao da trazim tetovazu za novorođenće a ne auto sjedalicu. I ako ja moram biti vezana a nemam se kako vezati onda ne mora bi ona. Tako mi zvuci ta izjava. Ja se nemam kako gdje vezati. Pa zar nije bolje da je dijete u as bezobzira vezala se ja ili ne. Mislim stvarno.

----------


## rahela

ako ne postoje pojasevi otraga, ti možeš biti nevezana, nećeš dobiti kaznu od policije
ali si potencijalni projektil u slučaju sudara
to je rizik koji ti preuzimaš ako odlučiš na put
traži sjedalicu, kako je lukab već rekla, grupe I 9-18kg
pogledaj na netu što se nudi po dućanima, pa kad idete u kupovinu odaberi 2-3 i probaj svaku montirati u auto
ona koja najbolje "sjedne" u auto, a odgovara i djetetu, lako se i čvrsto montira, onda ju kupi

----------


## rahela

ginger, promjena da sve sjedalice (ne samo jaje) može naprijed je usklađivanje sa europskim normama
naravno da to nikad ne preporučujemo, ali ako izbor ne postoji, onda na svoju odgovornost ljudi ipak smiju i tako prevoziti djecu

to npr. u mom konkretnom slučaju znači da u autu koji na stražnjem sjedalu ima 2 pojasa u 3 točke uporišta, mogu voziti dvoje djece, a treće ide naprijed
prije ove izmjene zakona, vozila sam najmanjeg naprijed u jajetu, a sada se vozi najstariji na pomoćnom postolju (jer su istraživanja pokazala da veća djeca lakše podnose rizik sudara)
apsolutno mi je to prestrašno, ali ako muž ode na put (sa drugim autom), a ja najstarijeg moram voziti u školu, malci moraju sa mnom - ja fakat nemam izbora

----------


## Ginger

e da, pricaj mi o vezanju troje djece  :Grin: 
kod nas je tako da veci auto ima 7 sjedala i svi osim prva dva imaju isofix pa nema problema (sve sjedalice su sa isofixom)
al isto tako, kad muz ode na put s tim autom, ostaje nam manji koji ima 2x isofix, al ne stanu sve sjedalice 
onda su velike curke u boosterima bez naslona, a mala u jajetu
nisam prezadovoljna s tim, al to nam je isto u iznimnim situacijama
s tim, kad mala preraste jaje (prije visinom, nego kilazom) morat cu kupiti jos jednu as grupe1 za taj drugi auto

----------


## minchica22

Imate li ikakvog saznanja o AS Coletto SPORTIVO ONLY ISOFIX grupa 1+2+3? Kosta 1400kn, ima isofix i od 9-36 kg je.  Nova je i koliko kuzim probijaju se na trziste, pa u googleu nema nista o njima, ovdje je vise o njoj.
http://mym-babyshop.com/epages/9b9e5...f/Products/476
 Ima li itko? Molim savjet

----------


## minchica22

Ima li tko ikakvih informacija o Coletto SPORTIVO ONLY ISOFIX grupa 1+2+3?
Jedine info su tu:

http://mym-babyshop.com/epages/9b9e5...f/Products/476

Svidja mi se jer moze do 12te god pa smo mirni, a svidja mi se i jer ima ovaj polozaj do cetvrte u ovim tockama vezanja, a ne onu kao tacnu ispred djeteta, imam osjecaj da zarobim dijete u sjedalicu pa nisam vise taj tip ni gledala, a jos mi je draze sto ima isofix. ali google ne daje drugih informacija. Je li se koja susrela/kupila i kako je zadovoljna?

----------


## Sadie

Mi preksutra idemo po AS 9-18 kg. Nemamo isofix, pa ćemo kupiti AS koja se učvršćuje remenima. E, sad. Imam par pitanjaca:

Gledala sam neke filmiće na yt o as i kažu da postoje različite vrste i da ih probamo smontirati u svom autu da vidimo odgovaraju li našem autu. Ak imam "obični" auto (ne neki egzotični i rijetki) može li se dogoditi da ne mogu AS smontirati u svoj auto? Je li kod nas uopće praksa da se iz dućana izađe na praking s AS i pokuša smontirati? Pretpostavljam da nije.
Znam da trebam kupiti AS s remenom u 5 točaka, a u 3. Može li se naštimavati nagib kod svih ili samo kod nekih modela? Strah me da će joj glavica ići naprijed-nazad kad zaspi. I znam da je bitno da dobro štiti bočno, al pretpostavljam da su sve takve. 
Kak se nosite sa zimom i "sjedećom" AS? Odnesete dijete u auto, skinete debelu jaknu, pokrijete dijete jaknom/dekicom, stignete na odredište i obučete dijete u autu. Onda ste gotovi sa, recimo šopingom AS za stariju sestru, ali dijete je zaspalo pa skidate jaknu u autu i probudite dijete i onda opet pokrijete, Dijete (koje je zaspalo u vožnji) opet budite da obučete i iznesete doma u stan? Znam da nekima ovo pitanje blesavo zvuči, ali do sada smo bili u jajetu, malu bih pokrila i unijela u stan skupa s jajetom. Ovo sad mi se već čini kao koreografija. Mislim da ću stalno u autu imati veću dekicu da ju cijelu umotam.
I da, jedva čekam novu AS. Obje ćemo se preporoditi.

----------


## suma

Mi smo u soping centru rekli teti da bi htjeli probati autos. u autu i ona je rekla ok, ja cu ici s vama na parking. Ostavljas im puno novaca, moraju udovoljiti tvom zahtjevu da je probas.
To po zimi zvuci komplicirano, ali brzo se priviknes.  Mi imamo cybex pallas (sa jastukom naprijed), uvijek je u autu bez jakne i nepokrivena, a kad zaspe oznoji se, znaci nije joj hladno.
Npr. Krenes iz kuce, upalis  auto da se ugrije. Djete izvedes u jakni (za tako kratko ja jaknu ne zakopcavam), u autu skines jaknu i sjednes djete u sjedalicu, zakopcas pojas. Na odredistu obuces jaknu. Idete kuci djete je zaspalo u autu, izvadis djete na sebe i pokrijes jaknom ili dekicom do kuce. U pocetku se moja budila kad bi ju nosila (jer je navikla sa sjedalicom ici kuci), ali sad spava.
Sad znamo otici u dva -tri ducana u roku od 1h (supermarket, apoteka,...) i stalno skidaj/oblaci jaknu i ide to ful brzinski...

----------


## suma

Ne mogu sve sjedalice u "lezeci". To pitaj u ducanu. I koliko me pamcenje sluzi niti ne smije biti to skroz lezeci polozaj vec neki nagib. Nasa sjedalica ima taj nagib i to je dovoljno da drzi glavicu.

----------


## Kaae

Najnormalnije skidas jaknu i pokrivas jaknom, dekom, ili ne uopce. Moze imati na sebi flisanu jaknu ili nesto slicno, ako je jako hladno.

Mi cak ni auto ne grijemo, a kod nas su normalne zimske temperature u debelom minusu (20, 30... i nize).

----------


## rahela

ako kupujete sjedalicu za ovu bebu koja još nema godinu dana, onda moraš gledati da sjedalica ide u suprotnom smjeru vožnje, koja se eventualno kasnije može okrenuti prema naprijed
uvjeti za prelazak u smjer vožnje su minimalno godinu dana (a preporuka je što duže, poželjno do 4), da dijete ima barem 10kg i samostalno hodanje

zašto kupujete novu sjedalicu?
prerasla je jaje?
jeste li iz Zagreba? imamo pregled ovu nedjelju (10.01.) od 10-12h na parkiralištu MUPa na Heinzelovoj, pa ako možete doći da pogledamo je li nužna nova sjedalica

----------


## Sadie

*suma* Dovoljan mi je taj nagib za glavicu, ne bi ona niti pristala na nešto više polegnuto, čak i da se smije tako voziti. 
Kad je vaša beba prešla u Cybex P.?

*rahela*, prerasla je visinom (prije 2 mjeseca je imala 72 cm). Glavica joj dođe previsoko. Jaje je za do 10 kg, a ona ima 9,5 ili čak i više (i 9 mj. za tjedan dana). Ne hoda još, ali se sama diže na nogice u vrtiću i stoji (više ne želi sjediti već stoji po cijele dane).

----------


## rahela

ako je prerasla jaje, onda bi trebali tražiti sjedalicu koja i dalje gleda u suprotnom smjeru vožnje
ona je još premala za vožnju prema naprijed

----------


## Sadie

Do kojeg uzrasta se mogu koristiti te AS?

----------


## rahela

postoje sjedalice koje idu unatrag do 13kg, kategorije 0+/I, a kada dijete dostigne 13kg sjedalica se može okrenuti naprijed 
postoje i sjedalice koje idu do 18kg unatrag
a do kojeg uzrasta je vrlo teško reći, jer djeca vrlo različito napreduju, bilo po kiaži, bilo po visini
važno je da je dijete što dulje u suprotnom smjeru vožnje i da je u sjedalici koja odgovara njegovom stupnju razvoja

----------


## lukab

minimum minimuma je da dijete ima:
10kg
godinu dana
samostalno HODA

Sva tri uvjeta zajedno. 
A po mogućnosti i dulje od toga.
Sile koje prilikom sudara opterećuju vratne kralješke (trzaj glave prema naprijed) kod odraslih mogu uzrokovati trzajne ozljede vrata a kod male djece (tu se čak misli na djecu do2 godine) lom vratnih kralježaka - dakle invalidnost ili smrt. Njihova glava je do dvije godine puno veća i teža u odnosu na ostatak tijela, vratni mišići nedovoljno čvrsti, spone između leđne moždine i malog mozga nerazvijene... Smjer vožnje je za njih jednostavno preopasan. A pogotovo kod ovako male bebe kao što je vaša.

Dakle preporuka je: kupnja kombinirane autosjedalice koja ide minimalno do 13kg u suprotnom smjeru vožnje a kasnije se okreće u smjer vožnje ILI sjedalica koja ide do 18kg u suprotnom smjeru vožnje (dakle do cca 4 godine).

Prosurfajte po internetu dućane, nađite par sjedalica koje odgovaraju ovim karakteristikama, odite ih isprobati (staviti dijete u njih, montirati ih u auto) i onda odlučite koja vam je najbolja. 

Inače postoje države koje imaju zakone da se djeca do 4 godine voze u suprotnom smjeru - to su ujedno i države sa najmanjim brojem stradale djece u svojstvu putnika.

----------


## suma

Koliko me sjecanje sluzi imala je preko godinu dana. Nije hodala (dizala se i radila korake uz namjestaj), ali ja sam tada citala da je samostalno dizanje uvijet. Nase jaje je bilo do 13kg, i isto sam mislila da ga je prerasla, ali se samo makne stiropor i povisi remenje. Nakraju smo dugo bili u jaju, ali ja sam sto se autosjedalica tice frikusa (takvom me smatra sva moja okolina, rodbina, prijatelji).

----------


## lukab

> Koliko me sjecanje sluzi imala je preko godinu dana. Nije hodala (dizala se i radila korake uz namjestaj), ali ja sam tada citala da je samostalno dizanje uvijet. Nase jaje je bilo do 13kg, i isto sam mislila da ga je prerasla, ali se samo makne stiropor i povisi remenje. Nakraju smo dugo bili u jaju, ali ja sam sto se autosjedalica tice frikusa (takvom me smatra sva moja okolina, rodbina, prijatelji).


Preporuke su se u međuvremenu promijenile jer su napravljena nova istraživanja i došlo se do novih saznanja. 
Nova regulativa R129 (ili i_Size) koja je trenutno na snazi zajedno sa starom E44/04 predviđa vožnju djeteta u suprotnom smjeru do minimalno 15 mjeseci (već su na tržištu sjedalice sa tom oznakom).

----------


## Sadie

Danas smo kupili "dvosjmernu", 0+1. Kak je dobra. Mislim da ću sutra naći izgovor da idem u auto tak da joj se divim.  :Smile:  Baš je "konkretna" u odnosu na malecko jaje. I šefica vidi van.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Jel netko ima mozda Frozen as iz interspara? I kakva vam je?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lukab

> Jel netko ima mozda Frozen as iz interspara? I kakva vam je?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ovisi kako za koje dijete i kako za koji auto  :Smile: 
Kao i svaka sjedalica...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ha ha  :Smile: ) uglavnom, kupili smo ju jer se veze pojasom mala zadovoljna,tata jos zadovoljniji i to je to  :Smile: )

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kupusic

> Danas smo kupili "dvosjmernu", 0+1. Kak je dobra. Mislim da ću sutra naći izgovor da idem u auto tak da joj se divim.  Baš je "konkretna" u odnosu na malecko jaje. I šefica vidi van.


Koju ste uzeli?

----------


## Sadie

Peg Perego Viaggio.

----------


## Kupusic

Jeli to ova: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9HuWzipY_M

----------


## Sadie

Aha. Nama je u kontra smjeru jer je beba još mala i skroz polegnuta (i dalje je to sjedeći položaj) tak da joj glavica ne ide naprijed-nazad kad zaspi. Postoje dvije verzije, sa i bez isofixa.

----------


## Kupusic

reci mi molim te jeli sjedalicu treba svaki put ponovo vezivati autopojasevima ili se da dijete staviti u sjedalicu koja je već privezana?

----------


## Sadie

Pricvrstis sjedalicu i tak ju ostavis. Onda samo dijete stavis unutra. Odvezes as samo ak ju hoces seliti na drugi sic, drugi auto i sl.

----------


## Kupusic

To je to onda! Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## lovelyjubbly

da vas pitam.. curka mi se vozi u romerici britax evolva 123 i ima 20 kg. jos uvijek ju vezem sa pojasevima od autosjedalice. jel bolje da ju ipak vezem sa pojasom od auta ili je ok i ovako dokle god joj utor od remencica nije nisko u odnosu na rame?

----------


## rahela

na ovoj sjedalici njeni pojasevi se moraju skinuti kada dijete dođe do 18kg, tako da je svakako preporuka da skinete pojaseve sjedalice i dijete vežete pojasom auta

a koliko je dijete staro?

----------


## lovelyjubbly

to se valjda odnosi na mene, iako ne vidim svoj post nigdje  :Unsure: 
curka mi ima pet godina. ma citala sam da je vezanje s pojasom od autosjedalice sigurnije nego s pojasom od auta pa zato.. ali mozda pojasevi od sjedalice nisu dovoljno izdrzljivi za dijete od 20kg? znaci bolje da se prebacim na pojas od auta?

----------


## rahela

Da, odnosi se na vase pitanje
Greskom nisam odobrila post, a jos vam ne idu automatski

Da, pojasevi sjedalice i jesu sigurniji, ali samo do kilaze koju odredjuje proizvodjac
Vase dijete je dovoljno veliko da moze sjediti mirno i shvati vaznost vezanja pojasom, odnosno da se igra pojasom, ne provlaci ga ispod ruke ili iza ledja i slicno
A pojas auta ce odraditi svoj posao i zastititi dijete, tako da ne morate brinuti
Svakako skinite pojase sjedalice i prebacite se na vezanje pojasom auta

----------


## lovelyjubbly

i budem, odmah danas. hvala na odgovoru

----------


## lovelyjubbly

evo me opet s pitanjem.. kupujem sjedalicu 15-36 za curku za bakin auto i  vidim da je cybex solution x na popustu sada u babycentru, kosta 900kn. jedino me muci sto je to stariji model, ako sam dobro skuzila, i ne znam jel bitna godina proizvodnje kad se kupuje sjedalica? i gdje se to uopce moze provjeriti?

----------


## rahela

CYBEX Solution X-fix dizajniran je tako da može lako ispuniti svoju svrhu tijekom
očekivanog trajanja (ukupno do 9 godina). Međutim, obzirom da može doći do velikih
fluktuacija temperature i do nepredviđenih događanja s dječjim sjedalom, važno je
imati na umu sljedeće:
Sedež CYBEX Solution X-fix je izdelan tako, da obdrži svoje lastnosti ves čas
uporabe - od približno 3 do 12 let - torej 9 let. Ne glede na povedano
pa lahko prihaja do temperaturnih sprememb in nepredvidenega
izpostavljanja sedeža, zato si je pomembno zapomniti naslednje:
-- 
Ako je vozilo izravno izloženo sunčevom svjetlu tijekom dužeg vremenskog perioda,
dječje sjedalo se mora izvaditi ili prekriti tkaninom.
-- 
U godišnjim intervalima pregledati sve plastične i metalne dijelove sjedala da nema
oštećenja ili promjena u obliku ili boji . Ako primijetite promjene, morate se riješiti
dječjeg sjedala ili ga dati pregledati proizvođaču, te u slučaju potrebe zamijeniti.
-- 
Promjena tkanine, posebno kod boja koje blijede, uobičajena je nakon
jednogodišnjeg korištenja u vozilu.


ovo kaže u Cybexovim uputama, a datum proizvodnje uglavnom se nalazi utisnut negdje u plastičnom dijelu sjedalice u kružićima u kojima su brojevi i strelica koja označava mjesece, odnosno godinu proizvodnje

----------


## Cathy

Koliko je točno, prodavačica me uvjerava da je, da je bitan datum kupnje a ne datum proizvodnje sjedalice?

----------


## lukab

kako kod koje sjedalice
neki proizvođači navode datum proizvodnje a neki datum kupnje
mi se uglavnom vodimo datumom proizvodnje ako proizvođač ne navodi drugačije

----------


## red pepper

Kupila sam AS grupe 1 maxi cosi 2 way pearl i imam dosta veliki problem s njom pa ako netko ima slicnu situaciju cisto da pokusam skuziti da li ja nesto krivo radim kod namjestanja ili je problem u sjedalici...naime sjedalica ima 3 polozaja i u najnagnutijem polozaju maloj kad zaspi padne glava prema naprijed...neki dan sam joj drzala glavu od rijeke do splita,poludila sam...zanima me da li se to jos nekom desava?imam u drugom autu jaje maxi cosi pebble i tamo je sve super,ali u ovoj je uzas...kad je budna sve ok,ali cim zaspi ko visibaba je...sjedalica je kao od 67 cm,a ona ima cca 69cm...ima li to mozda s tim veze da je mozda premala ili nesto mada ne vidim kakve bi to veze imalo...

----------


## lukab

To je česti problem kod kombiniranih sjedalica. Upravo zato preporučamo da se male bebe voze u jajetu. Radi se vjerojatno o tome da nemate dobar nagib.
Ali treba mi još nekoliko podataka prije nego što probamo riješiti problem:
Koliko je dijete staro?
Koliki je nagib sjedalice (gledate naslon u odnosu na tlo)?

Ukoliko beba nije skroz mala tj ako već ima stabilnu kontrolu glave onda glava koja visi nije sigurnosni problem. Samo ružno izgleda.

----------


## lukab

Gledam sad slike na njihovoj stranici i ima jedna gdje je prikazano jaje u toj bazi i ova sjedalica - točno se vidi razlika u nagibu. Ova je uspravnija i još ako imate sportska sjedala u autu, koja imaju svoj nagib prema natrag, onda je nemoguće namjestiti ovu bazu i sjedalicu u njoj tako da beba ima potreban nagib od 45 stupnjeva

----------


## red pepper

Ma nagib nije ni priblizan nagibu u jajetu..to je kao polozaj za spavanje,a ustvari je isto skoro sjedeci...mislis da ima veze sa sjedalom u autu?vidis to mi nije palo na pamet uopce..nisam trebala preko neta narucivati sjedalicu nego nekako isprobati prije...

Beba ima 10 mjeseci..drzi ona glavu stabilno,ali mi ne izgleda bezopasno da joj par sati glava visi na prsima...kupila sam ovu sjedalicu da ne kupujem jos jedno jaje za drugi auto,a jedino mi je bilo bitno da omogucava voznju obrnuto od smjera voznje bar do trece godine zivota...a sad imam problem samo takav ako je stvarno do sjedalice...mislis da u drugom autu s drugacijim nagibom sica ne bi bio problem mozda?ili kad dobije jos par centimentara?bas me to nervira..

----------


## lukab

teško je reći ovako napamet...
možda će biti bolje a možda neće
treba isprobati u drugom autu...
trebalo je isprobati i u ovom... ali opet - ne bi znala da će joj padat glava kad zaspi i da ste ju probali prije... 
nemam neku pametnu... probati vratiti pa uzeti drugu? Ne znam...
Ono što znam - sa 10 mjeseci glava koja visi nije sigurnosni problem, samo ružno izgleda. To je već dijete koje će se probuditi ako mu smeta viseća glava. I odraslima padne glava kad zaspu, ako im smeta onda se probude. Problem je ako je beba mala i nema kontrolu glave jer onda postoji i problem potencijalnog gušenja.

----------


## lovelyjubbly

narucila sam preko neta *britax romer kid II* 15-36 i kad sam ju izvadila iz kutije i posjela curku da joj namjestim visinu naslona, naslon se samo polegnuo i sad je paralelan s podom i ne znam sta da napravim da se vrati u uspravan polozaj. jel to puklo?  :Shock:  gledam upute na netu i ne pise nigdje za to.... aaaaarghhh

----------


## rahela

najvjerojatnije se nije ništa potrgalo, a ako je teško (daje otpor za vraćanje u uspravni položaj naslona) tako je kod većine sjedalica kojima je odvojivi donji (sjedeći dio
pogledajte ovaj video, pred kraj ima da je naslon u položaju koji ste opisali

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26OTdbaziHI

----------


## lovelyjubbly

> najvjerojatnije se nije ništa potrgalo, a ako je teško (daje otpor za vraćanje u uspravni položaj naslona) tako je kod većine sjedalica kojima je odvojivi donji (sjedeći dio
> pogledajte ovaj video, pred kraj ima da je naslon u položaju koji ste opisali
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26OTdbaziHI


evo muz je jace pritisnuo i vratio naslon u uspravni polozaj. zanimljivo kako se nigdje u uputama ni na njihovoj stranici ne spominje da je odvojiv sjedeci dio od naslona... zapravo, nemam pojma kako bi ga odvojila kad je tako u lezecem polozaju. mislim, nije da ga planiram odvajati nego samo razmisljam...

----------


## rahela

nisam sigurna je li odvojiv kod ove sjedalice, jer ni ja nisam nigdje na netu naišla na taj podatak
kod nekih sjedalica jest odvojiv naslon, i to na takav način da se naslon polegne, a onda se odvoji dio gornjeg i donjeg dijela koji bude spojen u nekakvom kao S dijelu

----------


## sladja01

Molim vas savjet... Beba nam ima 10 mj i 12 kg i u fazi smo kupnje as...ova nam je zapela za oko i po izgledu i po cijeni...ali ne nalazim nikakva iskustva po netu sa njom...osim da je po hak-u ocjenjena kao dobra.. Svaki savjet nam je dobro dosao  :Smile: 
http://www.magicbaby.hr/oprema-za-be...d-inkwell.html

----------


## domy

Dakle mene zanima sljedece. Dali je bolje da djete od 5,5godina kohe bi trebalo biti u boosteru sa naslonom nema opce sjedalicu i veze se pojasom ili je bolje da ima bar nesto pod guzom i zaveze se pojasom. Tipa onih boostera koji se prodaju po ducanima za 50kn.

----------


## lukab

To je kao da pitas dal je bolje da se penje po krovu na petom katu ili sestom katu. Niti jedno...
Ja ti kao savjetnica ne mogu savjetovat sto je od dvije grozne stvari groznije... ako sjedi u boosteru bez naslona onda moooozda donji dio pojasa ne ide skroz preko trbuha nego malo dolazi do kostiju. Ali ako je sudar jaci onda ce skliznuti na trbuh. Gornji dio pojasa ce u oba slucaja prerezati vratne žile. Osim ako pojas u autu izlazi nisko (tipa iz sjedala a ne iz karoserije) onda ce moooozda sjesti dobro.
Previse je tu varijabli. Ja ne bi preuzela odgovornost za tuđe dijete i dala savjet... pogotovo ne napamet.
Odluka je na roditelju.

----------


## domy

mene zanima sljedeće. Što je bollje da djete od 5,5 godina koje bi trebalo sjediti u boosteru sa naslonom samo se veže pojasom  ili ima ispod guze onaj booster koji se može kupiti pod učanima za 50kn

----------


## Jadranka

Ima li ko iskustva s nekom od ovih sjedalica (grupa 0+/1):
Cybex Autosjedalica 0+/1 Sirona
Romer Autosjedalica Dualfix - Black Thunder

----------


## lovelyjubbly

Ima li netko iskustva sa sjedalicom PEG PEREGO AUTOSJEDALICA GR 0+/1 VIAGGIO SWITCHABLE? 
Ne mogu naci kako je prosla na test.

----------


## eryngium

Ja imam Cybex Sironu. Oduševljena sam.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo na kraju uzeli uvu Romer - Dualfix - slici na svemirksu raketu :D Jos ostaje da je isprobamo.

----------


## eryngium

Mene je rotacija na Sironi osvojila. To je bio glavni razlog za nju. Okrenem sjedalicu prema sebi, uvalim mališu i vratim u poziciju za čas. Divota.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## lovelyjubbly

koliko mora dijete biti visoko da smije koristiti booster bez naslona (da mu pojas ide pravilnom putanjom)?

----------


## rahela

visina u centrima i nije najpouzdaniji parametar. neko dijete ima duge noge, pa će mu pojas drugačije stajati nego djetetu iste visine, kraćih nogu i duljeg trupa

dakle, dijete posjednete na donji dio boostera, leđa ravno uz naslon sjedala, pojas auta mora ići preko sredine ramena, sredine prsa i preko kukova
moj najstariji se vozio do sigurno 10g u boosteru s naslonom
sad je visok preko 150cm, i još uvijek mu je bolje sa boosterom pod riticom

----------


## lukab

mojem tati (od 70 godina). kad sjedne otraga u moj auto. pojas ne stoji dobro, reže mu vrat. A visok je 170cm. Ovisi o autu i sjedalu u njemu. Treba isprobati kao što je rahela rekla

----------


## lovelyjubbly

jos jedno pitanjce. 
imam sjedalicu romer king plus i pukao je lijevi gornji stiropor. kontaktirala sam babycenter i kazu da kosta 230 + 30 kn dostava. uzasno mi je to skupo za obican komad stiropora pa me zanima jel sa sigurnosnog aspekta problematicno ako ja taj stiropor samo zalijepim s nekim dobrim ljepilom? mah..vec znam da mi ne gine kupovina novog al eto, da pitam..

----------


## lukab

Svi dijelovi sjedalice koji su neispravni se trebaju popraviti. 
To će vam reći svaka savjetnica.
A vi ćete napraviti onako kako možete i želite  :Smile:

----------


## erdinger

Imam jedno pitanje.Da li znate koja je marka ove sjedalice,vidjeh je na oglasima ali ne piše proizvodđač?Hvala

----------


## cigla

Curke, ima li neka od vas iskustva ili znanja o ovoj auto sjedalici? Koliko znam ovaj brand je dosta poznat, ali ne znam kakve su im autosjedalice općenito i kakav je ovaj model... https://www.jeftinije.hr/Proizvod/3939958

----------


## newmom

frendica ima taj..neznam
samo tocno dali bas taj broj modela...zadovoljna...mozes prikljucit na isofix a ako nemas isofix moze se i sa remenom svezat..remen ne ide preko dijeta vec se provuce kroz sjedalicu..ima dva polozaja za sjedenje ili za spavanje...ja sam htjela taj kupit ali ga nisu imali vise pa sam uzela römer..iste funkcije samo druga marka..za te sjedalice se mogu i kupiti "ljetne navlake" ..da se dijete ljeti u duzoj voznji ne znoji toliko.

----------


## cigla

> frendica ima taj..neznam
> samo tocno dali bas taj broj modela...zadovoljna...mozes prikljucit na isofix a ako nemas isofix moze se i sa remenom svezat..remen ne ide preko dijeta vec se provuce kroz sjedalicu..ima dva polozaja za sjedenje ili za spavanje...ja sam htjela taj kupit ali ga nisu imali vise pa sam uzela römer..iste funkcije samo druga marka..za te sjedalice se mogu i kupiti "ljetne navlake" ..da se dijete ljeti u duzoj voznji ne znoji toliko.


tnx, po ovome sto si rekla zvuci kao dobra kupovina... mislim da cu to uzeti  :Smile:

----------


## Rozi5

https://www.ekupi.hr/PRIMEBEBE-Autos...na-249999.aspx

Ima netko iskustva ili neki link sa ocjenama ?

----------

